# Sigma ROX GPS 11.0



## Fortis76 (4. Oktober 2016)

Fragen, Antworten und Hilfestellungen zum neuen Topmodell von Sigma und Zubehör.

Hier gleich mal die erste Frage, gibts schon einen genauen Termin ab wann der ROX im Handel erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Oktober 2016)

Hey,

wir planen die Markteinführung im November '16.

Sei stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie hoch ist die Lebenserwartung der Halterung? Bin durch die ständig verschlissenen Rastnasen des ROX 9.0 etwas vorbelastet.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Lebenserwartung der Halterung? Bin durch die ständig verschlissenen Rastnasen des ROX 9.0 etwas vorbelastet.



Guten Morgen,

wir haben die Halterung des neuen ROX 7/11 komplett neu entwickelt um die Haltbarkeit wie auch die Stabilität deutlich zu verbessern. 
Den Halter kannst Du Dir gerne beim aktuellen ROX 7 anschauen, den es schon im Handel gibt.







mehr Infos: http://sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/rox/wireless/rox-gps-11/design-technik


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie groß ist den der Speicher bei einem Log-Intervall von 1sec?
Und wird es wieder eine Halterung wie den Sport Butler gegen?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Oktober 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den der Speicher bei einem Log-Intervall von 1sec?
> Und wird es wieder eine Halterung wie den Sport Butler gegen?


Hi Fortis76,
bei 1Sec-Log stehen immer noch mehr als 100 Std. Speicher zur Verfügung. Und einen Butler wird es wieder geben, da kann ich dir aber noch keinen Zeitpunkt nennen!!


----------



## Fortis76 (11. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der 8,5 Stunden beim ROX 10.0. Sehr gut.


----------



## pacechris (30. Oktober 2016)

Wie viele Räder kann denn der Rox11 verwalten?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. November 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Viele Räder kann denn der Rox11 verwalten?


Hi Chris,
bei den neuen ROX Modellen haben wir uns von der Bikeverwaltung getrennt und stattdessen "Sportprofile" integriert. Du kannst 3 Sportprofile auf dem Geräte hinterlegen, z.B. MTB, Rennrad, Spinning, aber unzählig viele mit dem DataCenter verwalten (Ski, Running, Hiking, ...).
Vorteil ist, dass zu jedem Profil auch Einstellungen wie GPS on/off, AutoPause on/off, AutoRunde on/off, Alarme, etc., aber natürlich auch Rad spezifische Einstellungen wie Reifengröße hinterlegt sind. Außerdem kann man sich die Werte, welche man angezeigt haben möchte, auch je Sportprofil zusammenstellen. 
Alle deine Sender werden mit dem ROX gepairt, unabhängig vom Sportprofil. Bei der Auswahl eines Profils, das ist vor jedem Training nötig, wird einfach nach den verfügbaren Sendern gesucht. Vorteil: Du musst z.B. deinen Brustgurt nicht mehr mit allen Bikes pairen, sondern nur noch einmal mit dem Gerät. Egal welches Sportprofil zu nutzt, wird dein Puls jetzt gefunden!
Noch Fragen oder klar soweit?


----------



## pacechris (5. November 2016)

Das mit den Profilen klingt interessant, wenn ich auf meinem IndoorCycle trainiere bräuchte ich ja nur TF und Puls.

Aber man kann nur max. drei verschiedene Reifengröße abspeichern, weil nur drei Profil zu Verfügung stehen.

Was bringt es dann das unendlich viel verwalte werden können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. November 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Das mit den Profilen klingt interessant, wenn ich auf meinem IndoorCycle trainiere bräuchte ich ja nur TF und Puls.
> 
> Aber man kann nur max. drei verschiedene Reifengröße abspeichern, weil nur drei Profil zu Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Was bringt es dann das unendlich viel verwalte werden können?


Das bringt dir schon was, wenn du mehr Profile verwalten kannst:
Mit jedem Sync mit dem DataCenter kannst du die Profile beliebig tauschen, genauso einfach wie Daten auslesen oder GPS Touren aufs Gerät übertragen. Jetzt im Winter kannst du z.B. Crossbike, MTB und Spinning als Sportprofil auf den ROX11 übertragen, ohne dein Profil Rennrad verwerfen zu müssen. In den Weihnachtsferien doch Sonnenschein? Dann schnell GPSies Tour und Rennrad-Profil wieder auf den ROX übertragen und los gehts! Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wird das auch per Bluetooth über unsere neue LINK App funktionieren.

Grüße aus Neustadt!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. November 2016)

Hey @pacechris

Kannst Du mir das mal demnächst bei einem Bier erklären? Das erscheint mir entweder kompliziert oder ich erfasse es kognitiv einfach nicht.

Brauche ein Gerät das DAU tauglich ist.


----------



## pacechris (15. November 2016)

Kann ich gerne machen 
Verstanden habe ich es, aber das ist mir schon zu viel Spielerei, das lenkt alles nur vom Radfahren ab.

 DAU tauglich


----------



## pacechris (24. November 2016)

Kann man mit dem ROX11 Intervalle steuern bzw. Programmieren?
Das man festlegen kann zb. 5min - Signalton - 2min -Signalton - 5min -Signalton usw.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. November 2016)

Ja, die Erstellung individueller Trainingsprogramme ist mit dem ROX 11 möglich.

Was mich persönlich am ROX11 und GARMIN Edge 520 stört: 

Die Trainingseinheiten werden nicht automatisch auf die jeweilige Plattform hochgeladen. 
Beim Edge 1000 geht das, allerdings zu einem hohen Preis.


----------



## WhatTheHell (27. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich am ROX11 und GARMIN Edge 520 stört:
> Die Trainingseinheiten werden nicht automatisch auf die jeweilige Plattform hochgeladen.



So unterscheidlich ist das, für mich wäre es ein K.O.-Kriterium wenn ein Gerät die Trainigsdaten (ungefragt) automatsich hochlädt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (27. November 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, die Erstellung individueller Trainingsprogramme ist mit dem ROX 11 möglich.
> 
> Was mich persönlich am ROX11 und GARMIN Edge 520 stört:
> 
> ...



Der GARMIN Edge 520 kann das definitiv, wenn die beschreibung nicht Lügt.

Beim ROX 11 hab ich nirgends was von intervalle gelesen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. November 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Der GARMIN Edge 520 kann das definitiv, wenn die beschreibung nicht Lügt.
> 
> Beim ROX 11 hab ich nirgends was von intervalle gelesen.




Schau mal auf der HP bei der Produktbeschreibung unter "Features". Dort steht " Erstellung individueller Trainingsprogramme ".

Denke Deine Entscheidung für den Edge war gut


----------



## Fortis76 (16. Dezember 2016)

Zur Info der Rox 11.0 ist lieferbar.
Wenn es DHL hinbekommt gibts es morgen ein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## torwaerter (26. Dezember 2016)

Bin seit ca. 1 Woche im Besitz eines ROX 11.0, hat schon jemand Erfahrung wie ich im Data-Center bei der Sportprofilanpassung die Zahl und Größe der Kacheln ändern kann? Heißt, wie bekomme ich zum Beispiel statt 2 Kacheln mit Geschwindigkeit und Strecke zum Beispiel 4 Kacheln mit Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz etc. auf die selbe Seite. Wie ich den Betreff ändere hab ich schon mitbekommen, als wie z.B. statt der Strecke die Zeit angezeigt wird.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Fortis76 (26. Dezember 2016)

Rox mit PC verbinden und einschalten.
Im DC bei meine Geräte auf den Rox 11 Sportprofile anwählen.
Gewünschtes Profil auswählen.
Unter Kategorie (rechter Bildschirmrand) Seite 1 ff anwählen
Unter Ansicht ändern gewünschte Felder auswählen.

Und fertig


----------



## torwaerter (27. Dezember 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Rox mit PC verbinden und einschalten.
> Im DC bei meine Geräte auf den Rox 11 Sportprofile anwählen.
> Gewünschtes Profil auswählen.
> Unter Kategorie (rechter Bildschirmrand) Seite 1 ff anwählen
> ...


Erst einmal Dankeschön! Oh man, was für ein Anfängerfehler , hatte das DC in verkleinerten Status ausgeführt und dabei verschwindet der "Ansicht ändern" Button und lässt sich auch durch scrollen nicht erreichen, im Vollbildmodus ist er plötzlich da...


----------



## kingfrett (2. Januar 2017)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 14092999"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hey,



Werden die neuen Sensoren gleichzeitig per ANT+ mit dem ROX und per BTsmart mit dem Handy und der Link-App verbindbar sein?

Und kann der Rox 11 problemlos die bisherigen ANT+ Sensoren nutzen?


----------



## Fortis76 (2. Januar 2017)

Die alten ANT+ Sensoren funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Ob die Sensoren gleichzeitig ANT+ und Blutooth senden können weiß kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn du beim biken dein Handy dabei hast und "Bluetooth verbinden" aktivierst sendet der 11er die Daten direkt an die Link App, ansonsten erst zu hause. 
Funktioniert die STRAVA Live Funktion wirklich nur mit der Premium Variante?


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Januar 2017)

Der Rox sendet die Daten aber nicht automatisch an die Link App. Über die Cloud kommt es dann aufs Data Center.
Um die Strava Segmente nutzen zu können, braucht man Strava Premium. Die Segmente müssen als Favoriten markiert sein und man muss sie dann über das Data Center auf den Rox laden. Als Vergleichszeit kannst du dann den KOM nehmen oden deinen PR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (15. Januar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Der Rox sendet die Daten aber nicht automatisch an die Link App. Über die Cloud kommt es dann aufs Data Center.



Darum gings mir auch nicht, sondern darum, daß die App, ähnlich wie das Datacenter die Informationen übersichtlicher aufbereitet als das auf einem derart kleinen ROX-Display möglich ist. Nebenbei suche ich noch nach einem Ersatz für Google MyTracks um auch in vollkommen unbekanntem Gebiet problemlos zum Auto zurückfinden zu können. Wenn ich das alles mit einer App erschlagen könnte, wär das die Erhörung all meiner Gebete ;-)


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2017)

Ich finde die Darstellung in der LINK App sehr gut dargestellt.


----------



## kingfrett (15. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich finde die Darstellung in der LINK App sehr gut dargestellt.



Eigentlich bräuchte man dann ja nur die Sensoren und gar nicht mehr den Rox, oder? Oder verbindet sich die App auch mit dem Rox?


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2017)

Sensoren? Ich benutze nur den ROX 11. Habe gar keine Sensoren montiert.


----------



## kingfrett (15. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Sensoren? Ich benutze nur den ROX 11. Habe gar keine Sensoren montiert.



Ernsthaft? welchen Sinn macht das dann? Wie genau kann dann die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige sein?

Btw, wie verbindest Du den Rox mit der App/dem Handy? Das check ich noch nicht so ganz


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Januar 2017)

Erstens ist der ROX sehr genau  da er die Geschwindigkeit/Strecke und alle Daten ausser Tritt Frequenz über sein GPS abruft und zweitens ist der Bluetooth Sender/Empfänger im Computer. Ich habe den Vergleich  weil ein Kumpel den ROX 10 mit allen Sensoren benutzt und unsere Werte nach einer gemeinsamen Tour identisch sind.


----------



## kingfrett (15. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Erstens ist der ROX sehr genau  da er die Geschwindigkeit/Strecke und alle Daten ausser Tritt Frequenz über sein GPS abruft und zweitens ist der Bluetooth Sender/Empfänger im Computer. Ich habe den Vergleich  weil ein Kumpel den ROX 10 mit allen Sensoren benutzt und unsere Werte nach einer gemeinsamen Tour identisch sind.



Ah! Die GPS-Funktion vom Rox 10 fand ich ganz brauchbar, aber nicht überragend, deswegen MyTracks. Das war, je nach eingesetztem Handy, so genau, dass ich sogar sehen konnte auf welcher Wegseite ich gefahren bin. Leider hat google das ohne Nachfolge/Alternativ-Produkt eingestellt.

D.h. Sensoren an Rox, Rox per BT an Handy-App?

Da es das Ding bei Rose und Bike-Discount grad für knapp über 220€ inkl Sensoren gibt, werd ichs mir morgen wohl mal bestellen.


----------



## stollenbeiser (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Navigationsfunktion? 
Reicht diese aus?
Vielleicht im Vergleich zu einem Garmin?
Danke


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo. Habe den 11er mittlerweile ein paar Wochen und bin soweit sehr zufrieden, bis auf den Höhenmesser der erst nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit anfängt zu messen und die BT Funktion zur LINK App funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr. Der Höhenmesser hatte zu Beginn auch funktioniert. Hat einer hier ähnliche Erfahrungen. 2xEmail an Sigma, bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (1. Februar 2017)

stollenbeiser schrieb:


> gibt es schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der Navigationsfunktion?
> Reicht diese aus?



Ich denke das wird und kann sie nur in Verbindung mit der App. Da sich an der Größe des Geräts im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nicht soviel geändert hat, dürfte auf dem winzigen Bildschirm auch gar kein Platz für eine auch nur im Ansatz ausreichende Kartendarstellung sein. Beim Rox 10 (den ich im Gegensatz zum 11er habe) beschränkt sich die "Navigation" auf ein pures "hier jetzt rechts/links fahren" Symbol wenn man vorher eine Tour eingespeichert hat. Nach einem ziemlich frustrierenden Versuch habe ich mich somit auf die reine GPS-Tracker-Funktion beschränkt. Die fand ich allerdings in Verbindung mit dem Datacenter ziemlich geglückt. So wich die zurückgelegte Strecke immer nur minimal, sprich 3-15m, vom parallel laufenden google mytracks ab. Beim Vorgängermodell Rox 9 konnten es da schon mal 30-500m sein.

Wenn Du also ein "richtiges" standalone Navigationsgerät suchst, wirst Du mit den aktuellen Geräten der Rox-Serie mit Sicherheit nicht glücklich. Der Fairness halber sei aber auch erwähnt, dass die Geräte auch gar nicht den Anspruch erheben ein "richtiges" Navigationsgerät sein zu wollen.


----------



## stollenbeiser (1. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Somit verstehe ich den Unterschied zwischen Rox und Garmin. 
VG


----------



## Nico08 (5. Februar 2017)

Die Navifunktion ist nach wie vor ohne Karten Darstellung. Wer Wert auf eine Karte legt sollte entweder lieber zum Garmin Gerät greifen oder eine nette Alternative ist auch der Wahoo Elemnt, sehr schönes Gerät. Ansonsten lassen sich vorab geplante Routen auch mit dem Rox gut fahren. Nur bei spitzen Weggabelungen muss man genauer hinschauen. Mit etwas Erfahrung bei der Navigation mit den Rox ist das aber auch kein Problem. Das Verlassen des Tracks so wie eine Rückführung zum Track wird angezeigt.

Mit der Höhenfunktion hatte ich auch richtig Problem. Habe das Gerät eingeschickt und ein neues bekommen. Grundsätzlich, finde ich, hat Sigma einen sehr guten Support. Scheinen zur Zeit viel Zutun zu haben.

Zur Zeit ist der Rox 11 nicht wirklich gut für mehrere Räder geeignet. Die Grundidee zum verwalten von mehreren Räder ist echt super aber die Auswertung ums Datacenter ist nicht zu Ende gedacht. Beim Rox 10 gab es für jedes Rad eine separate Angabe über die Gesamtwerte von Strecke, Zeit, usw., dies ist bei dem Rox 11 derzeit leider nicht so. Laut Sigma sammeln die aber alles an Anregungen und Vorschlägen. Man hat sich da  Vorsichtig Optimistisch geäußert.

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Rox 11 sehr zufrieden und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr eintauschen. Ich brauch kein Farbdisplay und auch  kein Touchscreen. Das Display ist super ablesbar. Die Bedienung ist super einfach und man kann sich das Display nach Bedarf gestallten. Das Gerät ist schön kompakt und somit nicht son Riesen Teil am Lenker. Anrufe, Nachrichten und Email Eingänge können bei Bedarf aufm Display angezeigt werden.

Ein riesen Plus, finde ich jedenfalls, ist das DataCenter. Sehr sehr schöne und übersichtliche Darstellung der Touren. Super Auswertung und Routenplaner. Da kommt, meiner Meinung nach, Garmin und Wahoo bei weitem nicht dran.


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Februar 2017)

Linkfunktion zur Sigma IOS App funktioniert nicht seit IOS Update auf 10.2.1, laut Sigma arbeitet man mit Hochdruck daran. Höhenmeter Funktionieren wieder.


----------



## torwaerter (5. Februar 2017)

Nico08 schrieb:


> Die Navifunktion ist nach wie vor ohne Karten Darstellung. Wer Wert auf eine Karte legt sollte entweder lieber zum Garmin Gerät greifen oder eine nette Alternative ist auch der Wahoo Elemnt, sehr schönes Gerät. Ansonsten lassen sich vorab geplante Routen auch mit dem Rox gut fahren. Nur bei spitzen Weggabelungen muss man genauer hinschauen. Mit etwas Erfahrung bei der Navigation mit den Rox ist das aber auch kein Problem. Das Verlassen des Tracks so wie eine Rückführung zum Track wird angezeigt.
> 
> Mit der Höhenfunktion hatte ich auch richtig Problem. Habe das Gerät eingeschickt und ein neues bekommen. Grundsätzlich, finde ich, hat Sigma einen sehr guten Support. Scheinen zur Zeit viel Zutun zu haben.
> 
> ...



Also der Aussage zum Sigma Support kann ich nur zustimmen. Alle meine bisherigen Anfragen wurden jeweils zeitnah, nett und umfassend beantwortet. Bei meiner letzten Anfrage zu einem Bug in der Data Center Software, kam dann sogar noch 2x eine Rückfrage, ob es denn nun tatsächlich funktioniert.
Zu der Auswertung im DC für mehrere Räder, behelfe ich mir tatsächlich so, dass ich jedem Rad ein entsprechendes Profil zuweise und diesem dann wieder eine unterschiedliche Sportart (wie z.B. Hardtail=Cyclecross/Fully=MTB/Rennrad=Rennrad), dann kannst du im DC die Statistik für die jeweilige Sportart aufrufen und somit die Gesamtwerte für jedes Rad einzeln sehen.


----------



## Nico08 (5. Februar 2017)

Ja das wäre ne Möglichkeit. Finde ich allerdings etwas umständlich. Wie gesagt, beim Rox 10 gab es die Einzel- sowie Gesamtübersicht. Das war zwar nur auf drei Räder begrenzt, was mir auch erstmal vollkommen gereicht hat, aber dafür sehr übersichtlich gelöst. 

Und wenn ich mit dem Rox 11 schon die Möglichkeit habe, unbegrenzt Profile anzulegen, dann bitte die Idee auch zuende denken und für jedes Profil eine separate Übersicht. Ich kann das so echt nicht nachvollziehen. Das macht mal überhaupt keinen Sinn. 
Bin aber optimistisch, dass da nochn update kommt wo dieses Problem angegangen wird. 

Laut Support wird Sigma wohl auch noch einen Fitnesstracker rausbringen der was mehr kann wie der Activo. Das würde die Sache DataCenter abrunden. Leiter konnte man mir noch garnichts zum Zeitlichen sagen. Nur das so ein Produkt in Planung wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (5. Februar 2017)

Kann man den Geschwindigkeitssensor auch am Hinterbau montieren oder sogar ganz darauf verzichten? Ich habe leider eine Lefty Gabel und mag diese Adapter zur Sensormontage nicht. Danke.....


----------



## Nico08 (5. Februar 2017)

Ja klar. Im Set ist sogar der R2Duo Sensor für Geschw. und Trittfrequenz in einem. Ohne geht auch, dann allerdings nur GPS Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Oppe (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


ich nutze seit heute auch den Rox 11 gekoppelt mit Herzfrequenz und Leistungsmesser. Während der Tour alles gut, Puls sowie Leistung werden angezeigt. Zuhause angekommen habe ich die Tour beendet und gespeichert, auf dem Gerät als auch im Sigma Link App werden mir alle Werte angezeigt inkl. Durchschnittsleistung, Maximalleistung usw...

Ich habe die Tour dann vom Handy aus direkt auf Strava hoch geladen, dort fehlt mir allerdings dann die Leistung, Durchschnittliche Leistung steht jetzt auf 1 Watt. Jemand ne Idee, oder schon mal was ähnliches gehabt?

Ach noch was. Nachdem Speichern habe ich die Tour auf dem Gerät im Speicher.
Wenn ich den Rox dann per Usb Kabel mit dem Data Center verbinde findet er keine neue Aktivität zum Syncronisieren.

Grüsse Oppe


----------



## onkeldueres (9. Februar 2017)

Glaube der Fehler liegt bei Strava. Bei mir stimmt die maximale Geschwindigkeit nicht.


----------



## Nico08 (9. Februar 2017)

Aktualisiere mal das Datacenter (DC). Da sollte die Tour schon drin sein. Über die App lädst du direkt in die Cloud. Das DC erkennt, dass die Tour schon hochgeladen wurde. Wenn du den Speicher via DC sprich USB ausliest wirst du die Tour auf dem Gerät finden, mit einem grünen Haken auf den Speichersymbol.


----------



## waltavista (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Besitzer des neuen Rox 11: 
Beim Rox 10 hat mich die recht träge Navigation/Routing manchmal sehr gestört. Es dauert immer etwas nach dem Abbiegen bis sich die Linie wieder "einnordet". Waren mehrere Kurven kurz hintereinander oder mehrere Abbiegemöglichkeiten, dann war nicht immer klar, wohin es geht. Oder wie schon gesagt: Recht träge.

Hat sich dies beim Rox 11 verbessert? Ist das Gerät schneller?

Vielen Dank. mfg. walter.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Februar 2017)

Es gibt ein neues Firmware Update für den ROX 11.0


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Februar 2017)

Sicher? Nenn mal bitte die FW Nummer wenns geht. 
Danke


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Februar 2017)

Bitte: 
F-0GB-2Q-1702102
F-BLE-31-1612081


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Februar 2017)

Super. Danke dafür. Bestimmt seit zwei Wochen kann ich mit meinem iPhone 7 keine Daten vom ROX11 laden. Hoffe mal jetzt klappt es. Mal checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (15. Februar 2017)

Super.......klappt immer noch nicht. Bitte versuch mal einer den Rox 11 nicht nur über Bluetooth mit dem Smartphone zu verbinden, sondern Daten vom Rox über die LINK App runter zu laden und Erfolg oder Misserfolg zu posten,
Danke


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Februar 2017)

Hmmm. Hat wohl niemand nen  Rox11 oder kein Smartphone...


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Februar 2017)

Werde es morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## Fortis76 (16. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade mein heutiges Training auf mein Smartphone übertragen, das ging ohne Probleme. Es ist nur etwas langsam.
Dann noch alles über die Cloud synchronisiert hat auch funktioniert. 
Alles mit einem Samsung S7 Android 6.


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank. Dank ist mir jetzt klar das es an IOS liegt und Sigma da wohl einen Fehler in der Programmierung hat. Habe alle Sachen auf dem neuesten Stand und genau die Übertragung vom ROX auf das iPhone klappt trotz bestehender Bluetooth Verbindung nicht.


----------



## torwaerter (18. Februar 2017)

Es gibt im übrigen auch eine neue Data Center Version 5.1.19...


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Februar 2017)

Endlich funktioniert es wieder. Komplettreset inklusive 10 Minuten iPhone ausschalten hat den Erfolg gebracht. Link App deinstallieren, Bluetooth Verbindung trennen und alles einfach neu pairen hat es gebracht.
Dafür kann ich jetzt aufgrund einer Erkältung nicht biken......


----------



## Coolhawk (26. Februar 2017)

Paar Fragen:

Kann ich meine "persönlichen Bestwerte" auch sichern? Nach dem jetztigen FW Update ist da alles weg, finde auch im DC keine Optzion, diese Bestlisten ab zurufen. ?

Habe meine Starthöhe 1 definiert, sprich 341m. Werte ich jetzt meine Touren im DC aus, fängt er diese nicht mit dieser Höhe an, sonder bei der letzten  bei -8m und heute bei 64m.

Bin 2 mal die gleiche Tour gefahren, einmal zeigt er mir 43,x km Smarti aber ebendso 36,xkm) an und heute 36,x km. Hat noch wer anders das Problem?

P.S. Da Butler muss her, Montage auf dem Vorbei ist ja grausig. Zum einen bekommt man die Halterung mit den Kabelbindern nicht fest, es rutscht hin und her, zum anderen ist der Sichtwinkel auf Vorbei nicht optimal...also Sigma, wann ist mit dem Butler zu rechnen? Danke...


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Februar 2017)

Kauf dir den Butler für den Garmin Edge 1000. Der passt. 
Fährst du denn mit Sensor oder über GPS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (26. Februar 2017)

So als Tipp, man kann auch jeden Garmin Halter für den ROX 11.0 nehmen. Haben beide die gleiche Halterung.
Die Starthöhe musst du bei jeder Fahrt einstellen. Also lange + drücken dann Starthöhe 1 einstellen und gut ist.


----------



## torwaerter (27. Februar 2017)

Hast du dir mal die log files der Touren angeschaut, ob es da Unterschiede in der Aufzeichnung gibt? Der Fehler kann eventuell auch an einem nur sporadisch funktionierenden Geschwindigkeitssensor oder an einem sehr schlechten GPS Signal (gleichzeitig Regen, dichter Wald u.ä.) liegen.
Die Höhenmessung des ROX funktioniert barometrisch, wenn du heute eine Höhe kalibriert hast und sich der Luftdruck a.G. von Wetterveränderungen ändert, ändert sich auch die Höhe ohne Veränderung des Standortes, somit muss die Höhe vor jeder Fahrt wie Fortis 76 beschrieben extra kalibriert werden. Zur Halterung kann ich nur Zustimmen, Garmin passt.


----------



## WWWWW (3. März 2017)

Hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert ob sich irgendwie die Strava Segmente auch manuell zur Strava Live Funktion hinzufügen lass? Die Segmente kann man hier als .fit nach eingabe der Sement URL downloaden 

http://gniza.org/segments/#/


----------



## Coolhawk (13. März 2017)

Super, danke für den Tipp, Werde das mal probieren...


----------



## woersdorfer (22. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie lange hält denn der Akku so durch? Ich habe etwas von ca. 8,5 Stunden gelesen, kommt das hin?

Der USB-Anschluss ist ja vorne an der Unterseite. Ist denn genügend Platz um den ROX mit einer Powerbank zu laden, wenn er am Vorbau montiert ist?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## onkeldueres (22. März 2017)

So ca 9-9,5 Stunden hält er durch. USB Anschluss liegt glaube ich frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staufisch (22. März 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Endlich funktioniert es wieder. Komplettreset inklusive 10 Minuten iPhone ausschalten hat den Erfolg gebracht. Link App deinstallieren, Bluetooth Verbindung trennen und alles einfach neu pairen hat es gebracht.
> Dafür kann ich jetzt aufgrund einer Erkältung nicht biken......



Stehe jetzt gerade vor dem selben Problem. Starte gerade mein iPhone durch. Schau'ma mal...
Klappt's bei dir seitdem immer?


----------



## staufisch (22. März 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Endlich funktioniert es wieder. Komplettreset inklusive 10 Minuten iPhone ausschalten hat den Erfolg gebracht. Link App deinstallieren, Bluetooth Verbindung trennen und alles einfach neu pairen hat es gebracht.
> Dafür kann ich jetzt aufgrund einer Erkältung nicht biken......





staufisch schrieb:


> Stehe jetzt gerade vor dem selben Problem. Starte gerade mein iPhone durch. Schau'ma mal...
> Klappt's bei dir seitdem immer?



Tja, bei mir hat es nix gebracht :-(
Weißt du noch, was du genau also Schritt für Schritt gemacht hast?

EDIT: Die Bluetooth-Verbindung kann ich noch ohne Probleme herstellen, aber sobald die LINK App versucht, sich zu verbinden, geht offensichtlich die Bluetooth-Verbindung verloren


----------



## staufisch (22. März 2017)

staufisch schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir hat es nix gebracht :-(
> Weißt du noch, was du genau also Schritt für Schritt gemacht hast?
> 
> EDIT: Die Bluetooth-Verbindung kann ich noch ohne Probleme herstellen, aber sobald die LINK App versucht, sich zu verbinden, geht offensichtlich die Bluetooth-Verbindung verloren



Schön langsam komm ich der Sache näher. Wenn man Bluetooth am iPhone einschaltet, aber den Rox noch nicht paired/koppelt, dann in die App geht und irgendeine Aktion startet, für die eine Bluetooth-Verbindung nötig ist, dann am Rox auf "Smartphone verbinden" geht, dann koppelt die App den Rox "automatisch" und transferiert auch Daten (up & down). Leider bekommt der Rox das irgendwie nicht ganz mit und belibt im Status "Searching..." bis es zum Timeout kommt, wonach dann "Pairing failed" auf dem Display steht. Danach hat er wieder alles vergessen und man kann das Spielchen von Neuem machen.

Es nervt...


----------



## onkeldueres (22. März 2017)

App löschen,BT trennen und Verbindung löschen. Alle Apps auf dem Smartphone schließen und Smartphone ca 10 Minuten ausmachen da das Teil den ROX danach komplett "vergisst". Ach ja. Die Smartphone Verbindung auf dem ROX löschen. Danach wieder alles aufspielen. Wichtig ist das man eine Registrierung in der Sigma Cloud hat sonst sind alle Aufzeichnungen weg. Habe das mit Dennis Glas von Sigma Sport durchexerziert und hat geklappt bzw alles funktioniert wieder seit dem.


----------



## staufisch (22. März 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> App löschen,BT trennen und Verbindung löschen. Alle Apps auf dem Smartphone schließen und Smartphone ca 10 Minuten ausmachen da das Teil den ROX danach komplett "vergisst". Ach ja. Die Smartphone Verbindung auf dem ROX löschen. Danach wieder alles aufspielen. Wichtig ist das man eine Registrierung in der Sigma Cloud hat sonst sind alle Aufzeichnungen weg. Habe das mit Dennis Glas von Sigma Sport durchexerziert und hat geklappt bzw alles funktioniert wieder seit dem.



Tatsächlich, es waren die 10 Minuten iPhone-ausschalten. Jetzt klappts. Danke!


----------



## waltavista (30. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe einen neuen Rox 11. Genauer gesagt schon den zweiten und auch dort folgendes Problem:

Ich betreibe (erstmal) ohne Sensoren, GPS gefunden, Training starten, Road ausgewaehlt. 
Rox zeigt an "Bewegung erkannt. Start druecken...".

Sobald ich das druecker scheint genau diese Meldung immer wieder nach weniger als 1 Sekunde.

Ich sehe in dem kurzen Augenblick, wo die Meldung weg ist, dass Geschwindigkeit gemessen wird.

Ich habe die Hotline angerufen und die kannten das Problem nicht und hatten auch keine Idee.

Wie gesagt, ich habe einen zweiten bestellt und da ist es genauso. D.h. eigentlich kann es kein defektes Gerät sein.

Irgendeine Idee?

Vielen Dank. mfg. walter.


----------



## onkeldueres (30. März 2017)

Wãhle mal eine andere Option als Road.


----------



## waltavista (30. März 2017)

Hallo,
danke fuer die Rueckmeldung. Bei beiden anderen Optionen tritt das gleiche Problem auf. 

Zusaetzlich habe ich bei einem ein Firmawareupdate durchgefuehrt und bei dem anderen nicht. Gleiches Verhalten.

mfg.


----------



## woersdorfer (30. März 2017)

Die Taste vielleicht einfach nur zu kurz oder zu lange gedrückt?


----------



## auxbyke (10. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer des Sigma ROX 11. Seit neuestem begrüßt mich das Ding bei jedem Trainingsstart mit folgendem Hinweis:






leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Weiß jemand was diese Meldung bedeuten könnte und wie ich die wieder weg bekomme?

Noch ein zweites Problemchen. Ich kann mit dem Data Center ja Ansichten konfigurieren. Das funktioniert auch soweit. Nur die GPS-Position bekomme ich nie angzeigt. Das entsprechende Feld bleit immer leer. Weiß hier jemand Rat. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comand (12. April 2017)

auxbyke schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer des Sigma ROX 11. Seit neuestem begrüßt mich das Ding bei jedem Trainingsstart mit folgendem Hinweis:
> 
> ...


 

Sieht aus als wäre das eine Smart Notification. Hast Du diese Meldung auch auf Deinem Smartphone? Capture scheint eine App zu sein, die diese Meldung an den ROX sendet.


----------



## comand (12. April 2017)

waltavista schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke fuer die Rueckmeldung. Bei beiden anderen Optionen tritt das gleiche Problem auf.
> 
> Zusaetzlich habe ich bei einem ein Firmawareupdate durchgefuehrt und bei dem anderen nicht. Gleiches Verhalten.
> ...



Hallo,
hast Du das Problem noch? Bekommst Du die Meldung auch wenn Du stehst und die Geschwindigkeit = 0 ist? Was passiert denn wenn Du die Start Taste drückst? 

MFG


----------



## auxbyke (14. April 2017)

comand schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wäre das eine Smart Notification. Hast Du diese Meldung auch auf Deinem Smartphone? Capture scheint eine App zu sein, die diese Meldung an den ROX sendet.



Danke für den Tip. Nach dem ich zum ersten mal eine SMS auf dem Display zu sehen bekam ist mir dieses Licht dann auch aufgegangen. Also kein Problem.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. April 2017)

Hatte gestern jetzt auch ein Problem mit meinem Rox 11.
Nach der getrigen Tour habe ich meine Tour ganz normal agespeichert, als ich dann die Daten auf meinen PC übertragne wollte waren sie nicht mehr vorhanden.
Nur eine Datei mit Datum 14.00.2017 und 0,26 km.
Das war sehr ärgerlich, da es eine richtig große Tour war und dabei auch schöne Wege dabei waren die ich gerne nochmal fahren würde, nur leider habe ich jetzt keine Aufzeichnung davon. 
Das komische daran ist, dass aber die Daten längste Tour usw. alle im Tacho sind auch mit dem richtigen Datum von gestern.

Hat jemand von euch schonmal das gleiche Problem gehabt?
Werde am Dienstag mal Sigma kontaktieren.


----------



## torwaerter (15. April 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern jetzt auch ein Problem mit meinem Rox 11.
> Nach der getrigen Tour habe ich meine Tour ganz normal agespeichert, als ich dann die Daten auf meinen PC übertragne wollte waren sie nicht mehr vorhanden.
> Nur eine Datei mit Datum 14.00.2017 und 0,26 km.
> Das war sehr ärgerlich, da es eine richtig große Tour war und dabei auch schöne Wege dabei waren die ich gerne nochmal fahren würde, nur leider habe ich jetzt keine Aufzeichnung davon.
> ...


Das kann ja fast nicht sein, ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Nach einer Tour von ca. 64 km und 3h blieb nach dem speichern und wieder einschalten nur eine Datei vom 04.12.2016 mit ca. 0,...km übrig. Allerdings gab es auch ein log mit GPS Daten, die aber nicht mal in der Nähe der gestrigen Tour lagen. Sehr seltsam, noch jemand mit ähnlichen oder gleichem Problem?


----------



## staufisch (15. April 2017)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Das kann ja fast nicht sein, ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Nach einer Tour von ca. 64 km und 3h blieb nach dem speichern und wieder einschalten nur eine Datei vom 04.12.2016 mit ca. 0,...km übrig. Allerdings gab es auch ein log mit GPS Daten, die aber nicht mal in der Nähe der gestrigen Tour lagen. Sehr seltsam, noch jemand mit ähnlichen oder gleichem Problem?



Bis dato hatte ich das Problem noch nicht. Ich habe aber erst heute auf die neueste Firmware upgedatet. Welche Version verwendet ihr?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fortis76 (15. April 2017)

Die aktuellste Firmware.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## torwaerter (15. April 2017)

Im Data Center die build Version 5.1.19 und ansonsten sagt das DC "sie nutzen die aktuellste Firmware"....


----------



## onkelnobbi (18. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch einen ROX11.0 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit...wäre da nicht die ewige Übertragungszeit der Daten vom ROX auf das Handy.

Je nachdem wie lange die Ausfahrt war, kann es schon mal um die 10 Minuten dauern, bis die Daten per Bluetooth vom ROX auf das Samsung Galaxy S7 übertragen werden!

Ist das bei Euch genauso oder kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?

FW ist aktuell!

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (18. April 2017)

Ist bei uns auch aufgefallen. 2xRox11 auf IOS 1Xauf Android. Bei IOS dauert es halb so lange.


----------



## kingfrett (18. April 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal das gleiche Problem gehabt?



Jepp, allerdings beim ROX10. Bei mir waren die Daten allerdings nicht wirklich weg, sondern unter irgendeinem vorhergegangenen Datum auf dem PC gespeichert. Anscheinend setzt entweder der ROX, oder die Software, irgendwelche Uhrzeitflags nicht richtig, resp wertet sie nicht richtig aus.

Bei mir tat das immer dann auf, wenn auf dem ROX noch ein kleiner Rest einer vorigen Tour vorhanden war, bzw ich beim speichern am Ende der Tour aus Versehen noch einen kurzen Datensatz auf dem ROX erzeugt habe.

In Deinem Fall würde ich beim syncen einmal den Haken "alles neue" setzen und dann alle vorhandenen Kalendereinträge im DC durchgehen.


----------



## Fortis76 (18. April 2017)

Gerade die nächste Fahrt gehabt und schon wieder das gleiche Problem.
Tour gespeichert Werte werden auch angezeigt, diesmal den Rox auch angelassen und direkt versucht runter zu laden.
DIe Log Datei hat ein komplett anderes Datum auch stimmen die Daten gar nicht und diesmal kann ich sie nicht mal runterladen.
Das ist ziemlich Sch...
Werde morgen anrufen müssen und einen Austauch veranlassen.


----------



## staufisch (18. April 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Gerade die nächste Fahrt gehabt und schon wieder das gleiche Problem.
> Tour gespeichert Werte werden auch angezeigt, diesmal den Rox auch angelassen und direkt versucht runter zu laden.
> DIe Log Datei hat ein komplett anderes Datum auch stimmen die Daten gar nicht und diesmal kann ich sie nicht mal runterladen.
> Das ist ziemlich Sch...
> Werde morgen anrufen müssen und einen Austauch veranlassen.



Habe jetzt zwei Touren mit der neuen Firmware gemacht und ausgelesen. Bei mir scheint zumindest das zu klappen. (Aktuellstes DataCenter unter Win10)

Allerdings habe ich Touren auf dem Rox, die sich nicht herunterladen lassen und zwar jene, die nur wenige Sekunden gedauert haben (Fehlbedieung, Tests, etc.). Wenn diese angehakt sind, läuft der gesamte Download-Vorgang zwar durch, aber am Ende ist nichts am PC... nicht schlimm, wenn mans weiß. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fortis76 (18. April 2017)

Bisher hatte ja auch alles funktioniert, nur eben jetzt nicht mehr. Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich, da alle Daten futsch sind.
DC und der Rox sind auf dem neusten Stand daran liegts also nicht.


----------



## torwaerter (18. April 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ja auch alles funktioniert, nur eben jetzt nicht mehr. Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich, da alle Daten futsch sind.
> DC und der Rox sind auf dem neusten Stand daran liegts also nicht.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich, keine Tour ergibt mehr Sinn, sowohl die Datumsangaben, als auch alle anderen Daten werden völlig verwurstet, selbst die GPS Daten sind nie in der Form gefahrene Touren. Allerdings scheint es nicht am DC zu liegen, denn wenn ich eine Tour gespeichert habe sind die Daten im Gerät noch original, wenn ich dann aus und wieder einschalte, herrscht das Chaos, ohne den ROX vorher mit DC oder Smartphone zu verbinden. Hatte Sigma gestern mal angeschrieben, aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. So langsam bin ich etwas genervt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (18. April 2017)

Bei mir war es sogar so, dass ich nach dem speichern der Tour den Rox gar nicht ausgeschaltet habe. Die Tourdaten waren ablesbar und beim anschließen war die Tour weg. Nur ein komisches Log mit Datum 16.00.2017 ohne GPS Daten und völlig falschen Werten.


----------



## Wollbuchse (22. April 2017)

Hallo, ich habe nun auch einige Wochen den Rox 11 und kann nur dringend davon abraten. Touren werden nicht richtig gespeichert, Koppelung mit iPhone benötigt mindestens 10 Versuche, bevor es klappt, gefahrene Tracks werden ums Verrecken nicht in DC übertragen, Temperatur wird falsch angezeigt, nach 25 km durch den Sauerländer Wald insgesamt angeblich -3 (minus!!!) Höhenmeter gemacht... Ich könnte noch 20 Sachen aufzählen...und das trotz aktueller Firmware auf allen Geräten.
So stimmt in Summe nicht mal die gefahrenen Gesamtkilometer und das kann sogar ein Gerät für 15 €
Das Gerät hat viele Funktionen, wovon ein Großteil nicht richtig funktioniert. Unausgegorener Elektronik-Schrott für 180 €


----------



## Fortis76 (22. April 2017)

Na dann hast du wohl ein defektes Modell. Ärgerlich kann aber passieren. Einfach tauschen lassen und fertig.

Bei mir funktioniert wieder alles.

Habe lange mit Sigma telefoniert und dort konnte mir geholen werden.
Ein prominenter Fahrer hatte das gleiche Problem.

@torwaerter 
Problemlösung geht wie folgt:
Rox 11 auf Werkseinstellung zurück.
Manuelles Firmware Update (Einstellungsbuttom im DC)
Dannach alle Einstellungen wieder von Hand neu einstellen, also nicht die gespeicherten Profile wieder drauf laden.
Sportprofile vom Rox runterladen und wieder manuell einstellen.
Dann die manuell eingestellten Profile auf den Rox laden.

Nun sollte alles wieder funktionieren.

Habe bei der ersten Fahrt meinen Rox 10 parallel mitlaufen lassen, die Daten waren völlig identisch und das runterladen des Logs ging problemlos.

Worin der Fehler genau bestand konnte von Sigma keiner sagen.
Zzur Zeit gibt es die DC 5.20 beta habe ich noch nicht getestet, vielleicht hat die ja schon jemand in Gebrauch.


----------



## torwaerter (22. April 2017)

@Wollbuchse - ich denke du hast ein defektes Gerät erwischt, dass ist ärgerlich und sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, kann aber trotzdem. Wende Dich an Deinen Händler oder den Sigma Support und lass das Gerät tauschen, dann sollte es funktionieren.

@Fortis76 - Recht herzlichen Dank für die Anleitung!!!! Ich war leider in dieser Woche dienstlich außer Haus und hatte keine Möglichkeit den tel. Support zu kontaktieren, hatte nur Mail Kontakt und war noch nicht bis zur Lösungsbeschreibung vor gedrungen. Habe gerade alles ausgeführt und werde gleich einmal testen....Coming soon...


----------



## Deleted299841 (27. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich verfolge jetzt hier schon länger das Thema Rox 11.0,Hintergrund ist das ich mir eventuell solch ein Gerät anschaffen will.Ich hatte einen  Edge 500 und war eigentlich recht zufrieden,habe aber das Gerät leider verloren.Aktuell bei Garmin ist mir der Edge 520 irgendwie zu aufgeblasen,mein Bruder hat solch ein Gerät.Der Edge 25 kann ich mich gar nicht mit anfreunden,Ich suche irgendwie ein Mittelding zwischen Edge 25 und Edge520.Wie beim 500er würde mir die Routenführung miitels Wurmnavigation vollkommen reichen.Jetzt ist meine wahl eigentlich auf den Rox 11 gefallen und wollte einfach mal hören von Leuten die das Gerät schon länger benutzen empfehlen können.
Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank

Gruß

Hans


----------



## kingfrett (27. April 2017)

scheeter schrieb:


> Wie beim 500er würde mir die Routenführung miitels Wurmnavigation vollkommen reichen.Jetzt ist meine wahl eigentlich auf den Rox 11 gefallen und wollte einfach mal hören von Leuten die das Gerät schon länger benutzen empfehlen können.



Falls Du ein "richtiges" Navi suchst, bist Du bei den ROXen auf jeden Fall falsch. Diese können nur und ausschließlich mittels vorher auf das Gerät geladener Routen navigieren. Eine Kartendarstellung in irgendeiner Form gibt es nicht. Inwieweit man Routenführung etc mittel der App während der Tour aktualisieren kann, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted299841 (27. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ich suche kein richtiges Navi,mir reicht ein Gerät ohne Karten und eine einfache Routenführung mittels vorher auf dem Gerät geladener Routen.
Ums nochmal zu formulieren,es geht mir vor allem um die zuverlässigkeit des Gerätes,Support seitens Sigma usw.Hier sind ja anscheinend genug Benutzer die das Gerät schon etwas länger benutzen und z.b vorher auch den Rox 10 benutzt haben und zufrieden damit sind oder waren,wie auch immer


----------



## Fortis76 (27. April 2017)

Ich kann ihn durchaus empfehlen. Bin bis jetzt mit ihm zufrieden. Trotz ein paar Problemen (siehe weiter oben).
Ich finde halt gerade den Service von Sigma Sport sehr gut. Wenn man ein Problem hat kann man dort anrufen und spricht direkt mit einer kompetenten Personen und nicht mit einem Call-Center Fuzzy.
Außerdem ist die Firma gerade mal ca. eine Autostunde enfernt und daher unterstütze ich sowas gerne.
Vom Funktionsumfang passt der Rox auch sehr gut zu meinen Bedürfnissen.


----------



## alex47 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Sigmas,
seit kurzem besitze ich auch einen Rox 11.  Das Gerät finde ich gut, macht Spass, damit radeln zu gehen!

Allerdings ist mir etwas seltsames aufgefallen - die ersten beiden Tage hat die Höhenmessung auf meinem Arbeitsweg problemlos funktioniert, die gesammelten Höhenmeter wurden bei beiden Fahrten korrekt wiedergegeben. Seit ein paar Tagen macht er dies nur noch auf dem Rückweg korrekt, auf dem Hinweg bleibt die Anzeige "Höhenmeter" bei null! Und das, obwohl das Höhenprofil im Logging korrekt ist! Weiss jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Und das mit der Höhenkalibration passt auch nicht so ganz - ich habe einen Punkt erfasst, aber wie kann ich ihn dann als Starthöhe setzen?

Nachtrag: das mit der Starthöhe kalibrieren passt jetzt (RTFM completely!), aber auf dem Hinweg immer noch 0 Höhenmeter, trotz anders lautender Höhenaufzeichnung?


----------



## auxbyke (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

bin nun auch zum zweiten Mal Opfer der verloren gegangenen Aktivitäten geworden. Beim ersten mal dachte ich einmal ist keinmal, zumal ich nicht die hier beschriebenen Symptome hatte (Phantom-Tracks/Zeiten etc.) sondern nur eine verschwundene Aktivität. Nun hatte ich aber das gleiche Phänomen wie hier beschrieben. Irgend eine Geister-Aktivität die mit der Realität nichts zu tun hat, die eigentliche Aktivität nicht mehr auffindbar. Gemeinsames Merkmal beider Aktivitäten: Track-Navigation war aktiv aber das Ziel wurde nie erreicht (wegen spontaner Kursänderungen). Außerdem war in beiden Fällen mindestens ein Rekord gebrochen. Das Display bestätigte die Speicherung und zeigte den neuen Rekord (im zweiten Fall Höhenmeter) an.

Ansonsten tut das Gerät was es soll: GPS-Tracks sehen sehr gut aus (verglichen mit anderen Loggern). GPS-Satelliten werden schnell gefunden. Höhenmessung finde ich sehr genau und überzeugend. Auch die sogenannte "Wurmnavigation" funktioniert. Das Data-Center ist meiner Meinung nach gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoholic (10. Mai 2017)

Es gibt ein Update auf das Sigma DataCenter V5.2.8 mit folgendem Changelog:

*Änderungen in der Version*
- ROX GPS 11 – Best 20min Power hinzugefügt
- Tschechisch hinzugefügt
- Probleme beim Korrigieren der Höhe bei Aktivitäten behoben
- Probleme beim Drucken einer Aktivität behoben
- Probleme bei der Statistik behoben
- Probleme bei den Kalender-Verlaufskurven behoben
- Probleme beim Firmware Update unter Mac OS behoben
- Probleme beim Sharing behoben
- Probleme mit Werten bei ROX GPS 7 & 11 behoben
- Probleme mit Workouts bei ROX GPS 11 behoben
- Probleme mit Geräteeinstellungen bei ROX GPS 7 & 11 behoben
- Probleme bei ROX GPS 11 Tracks behoben
- Probleme bei ROX GPS 11 Sportprofile behoben
- Probleme bei Geräteeinstellungen ROX 10 GPS behoben
- Probleme bei Gerätegesamtwerten der Topline 2016 behoben
- Probleme bei Geräteeinstellungen der Topline 2016 behoben
- Probleme bei Aktivitäten der Topline 2016 behoben
- Probleme beim Firmware Update für Dockingstation 2016 behoben


----------



## Fortis76 (16. Mai 2017)

Es gibt ein neues Firmware Update für den Rox.


----------



## kingfrett (16. Mai 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Firmware Update für den Rox.



ACHTUNG! Sichert Eure Einstellungen vorher 3mal, schreibt sie Euch auf, oder nehmt Euch die Zeit sie hinterher komplett neu einzugeben! Bei mir ließen sich aus der Sicherung nur ein paar Grundwerte wie Sprache und Name des Geräts rücksichern. Alles andere, wie z.B. die gepairten Sensoren, waren und bleiben weg.


----------



## Fortis76 (16. Mai 2017)

Die Sensoren muss man immer neu pairen nach einem Firmware Update.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kingfrett (16. Mai 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Die Sensoren muss man immer neu pairen nach einem Firmware Update.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Bei meinen beiden ROX 10 musste ich nach nem FW-Update gar nix händisch machen, Sicherung einspielen, ausschalten, einschalten, fertig.


----------



## Fortis76 (16. Mai 2017)

Dann hattest du einen Wunder Rox 10. Beinem Rox 10 und 11 musste man neu pairen. Dauert übrigens 10 sec und fertig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex47 (18. Mai 2017)

Also, zuerst zur fehlenden Höhenintegrierung: klappt seit dem Update wieder! 
Und neu pairen musste ich auch. Dauert aber wirklich nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## heck1980 (20. Mai 2017)

Nach dem Update sind die Aktivitäten und Bestzeiten weg, kann man die Aktivitäten vom Data Center wieder auf den ROX 11 übertragen? habe bis jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## kingfrett (25. Mai 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du einen Wunder Rox 10. Beinem Rox 10 und 11 musste man neu pairen. Dauert übrigens 10 sec und fertig.



Darum gings mir nicht. Ich reg mich einfach darüber auf, dass Sigma es einfach nicht hinbekommt (oder wohl eher nicht Willens ist), eine Komplettsicherung zu machen. Was ist daran so schwer? Ich erwarte, mit einer Sicherung ALLE Einstellungen auf einen Schlag sichern zu können und nicht jedesmal an 375 Unterpunkte denken zu müssen, die ich dann noch händisch nachziehen, oder nach dem Update neu pairen muß. Selbst die Sportprofile muß man separat sichern. Sorry, aber was ist das fürn Müll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (25. Mai 2017)

Du kannst doch alles sichern. Die Gesamtwerte und die Einstellungen. Nur die Sensoren müssen neu verbunden werden. Und das ganze ist in maximal 1 Minute erledigt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## saxoholic (25. Mai 2017)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Darum gings mir nicht. Ich reg mich einfach darüber auf, dass Sigma es einfach nicht hinbekommt (oder wohl eher nicht Willens ist), eine Komplettsicherung zu machen. Was ist daran so schwer? Ich erwarte, mit einer Sicherung ALLE Einstellungen auf einen Schlag sichern zu können und nicht jedesmal an 375 Unterpunkte denken zu müssen, die ich dann noch händisch nachziehen, oder nach dem Update neu pairen muß. Selbst die Sportprofile muß man separat sichern. Sorry, aber was ist das fürn Müll?


Genau das gleiche habe ich letzte Woche auch an Sigma geschrieben. Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann eine Antwort bekomme. Das Fw-Update ist sicherlich ohne Probleme machbar - aber leider nicht so ergonomisch, wie ich mir das als Anwender vorstelle. Und die persönlichen Bestwerte sind und bleiben weg. Oder kann man die auch noch an irgendeiner versteckten Stelle wegsichern?


----------



## heck1980 (26. Mai 2017)

Hatte an Sigma geschrieben, Bestzeiten und Aktivitäten sind nach dem Update weg und können weder übertragen noch gesichert werden.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## woersdorfer (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

seid ihr denn noch mit eurem ROX 11 zufrieden, bzw. hat Sigma mittlerweile die Problematik mit der Aufzeichnung in den Griff bekommen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fortis76 (19. Juni 2017)

Bin immer noch zufrieden. Der Datenverlust war allerdings ärgerlich, soweit ich weiß gibt es aber noch keine Erklärung.


----------



## kingfrett (19. Juni 2017)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> seid ihr denn noch mit eurem ROX 11 zufrieden, bzw. hat Sigma mittlerweile die Problematik mit der Aufzeichnung in den Griff bekommen?



Zu den Aufzeichnungen kann ich, weil nicht betroffen, leider nix sagen. Ärgerlich ist aber nach wie vor, dass wenn man irrtümlich bei der letzten Tour einen Kurzeintrag erzeugt, er beim gesammelten Import der aktuellen Tour alles unter dem Datum des Kurzeintrags speichert. Und das unabhängig davon, ob man diesen mit importiert, oder nicht. Bekommt man das nicht mit und löscht die Logs auf dem ROX, scheint die aktuelle Tour verloren (ist aber sehr wohl unter dem falschen Datum vorhanden). Sorry Sigma, aber sowas ist totaler Murks, insbesondere weil sich dieser Fehler schon seit über einem Jahr hinzieht.

Ansonsten ist der ROX11 ziemlich brauchbar, so man sich auf die "Von-Programmierern-für-Programmierer-" Oberfläche und Software einlassen mag. Besonders angenehm finde ich die durch die neuen Taster und den größeren Bildschirm verbesserte Bedienbarkeit.

Andererseits, wenn man sich anschaut was in dem Ding wahrscheinlich an Hardware(wert) steckt und das in Relation zum bezahlten Preis sieht, sollte man eigentlich nicht weniger als absolut perfekte Programmierung der Hardware erwarten können. Dem ist aber siehe oben, bei weitem nicht so.

Trotzdem würde ich mir das Ding wahrscheinlich wieder kaufen, weil der Mitbewerb entweder noch teurer, oder vollkommen daneben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comand (29. Juni 2017)

kingfrett schrieb:


> .... Ärgerlich ist aber nach wie vor, dass wenn man irrtümlich bei der letzten Tour einen Kurzeintrag erzeugt, er beim gesammelten Import der aktuellen Tour alles unter dem Datum des Kurzeintrags speichert. Und das unabhängig davon, ob man diesen mit importiert, oder nicht. Bekommt man das nicht mit und löscht die Logs auf dem ROX, scheint die aktuelle Tour verloren (ist aber sehr wohl unter dem falschen Datum vorhanden). Sorry Sigma, aber sowas ist totaler Murks, insbesondere weil sich dieser Fehler schon seit über einem Jahr hinzieht.



Das beschriebene Problem betraf doch den ROX 10 oder? Da konnte man eine Tour irrtümlich starten und dann Wochen später eine neue Tour starten, die dann das falsche Datum hatte... also das von der Kurztour. Beim ROX 11 muss man beim verlassen der Tour doch immer speichern, oder? Zumindest habe ich bisher noch keine Weg gesehen aus dem Training (was man im normal Fall ja auch nicht braucht).


----------



## kingfrett (29. Juni 2017)

comand schrieb:


> Das beschriebene Problem betraf doch den ROX 10 oder? Da konnte man eine Tour irrtümlich starten und dann Wochen später eine neue Tour starten, die dann das falsche Datum hatte... also das von der Kurztour. Beim ROX 11 muss man beim verlassen der Tour doch immer speichern, oder? Zumindest habe ich bisher noch keine Weg gesehen aus dem Training (was man im normal Fall ja auch nicht braucht).



Frag mich nicht wie, aber ich habe es auch beim ROX 11 hingekriegt. Nach meinem Empfinden liegt es aber eher am Datacenter das da was nicht richtig importiert. Dies finde ich insofern bedenklich, weil es darauf hindeutet, das die GPS Daten in Relation zum Startpunkt und nicht absolut gespeichert werden, 

Btw, geht es nur mir so, oder ist die USB-Schnittstelle des 11ers wirklich *deutlich* langsamer als die der Vorversionen?


----------



## saxoholic (8. Juli 2017)

Es gibt ein Update auf das Sigma DataCenter V5.3.2 mit folgendem Changelog:

*Änderungen in der Version*
- Pure GPS hinzugefügt
- Fit–File Export wurde überarbeitet
- Laden der Strava Segmente wurde optimiert
- Bugs behoben


----------



## Blackydj (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo ich kann meinen R2 Duo nicht mit meinem Rox11 koppeln! Er findet den R2 Duo einfach nicht! Den Herzfrequenzsensor hat er sofort gefunden! Wenn ich die Taste am R2 drücke, leuchtet beim loslassen eine rote und grüne LED in der Taste auf! Weiter passiert aber nichts. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder hat einen Tipp?


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Juli 2017)

Versuche mal während dem koppeln den Magnet am Sensor vorbei zu bewegen, bzw. das Rad zu drehen.


----------



## Blackydj (18. Juli 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Versuche mal während dem koppeln den Magnet am Sensor vorbei zu bewegen, bzw. das Rad zu drehen.


----------



## Blackydj (18. Juli 2017)

Danke 
Hat funktioniert!


----------



## ben14 (19. Juli 2017)

So, ich habe mir jetzt auch einen Rox 11.0 bestellt. 
Muss ich bei der Erstinstallation was besonderes beachten. Ich fuhr vorher mit dem Rox 10.0.
Kann ich einfach die Einstellungen vom Rox 10.0 auf den 11er überschreiben? Oder muss ich alles neu von Hand nochmals eingeben?


----------



## Fortis76 (19. Juli 2017)

Muss man neu einstellen. Am besten am PC machen und dann übertragen. Geht aber fix.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ben14 (24. Juli 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es beim Rox 11.0 die Gesamtwerte leicht anders darstellt, als beim Rox 10.0?
Beim 10er wurde jeweils unterschieden zwischen Rad 1 - 3. Man sah die Strecke, Trainingszeit usw. alles einzeln und zuunterst das Total. Was ich sehr gut fand.
Beim 11er ist jetzt alles zusammen gefasst. Ist das richtig? Keine Trennung mehr der verschiedenen Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (24. Juli 2017)

Es geht nicht mehr nach Rädern sonder nach Profilen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ben14 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin heute mit dem Bike und dem Renner eine Test Runde gefahren. Das heisst mit 2 verschiedenen Profilen. In der Gesamtansicht sehe ich jetzt 2 Aktivitäten und die Gesamtkilometer. Aber nur ein Eintrag, es wird nicht auf die 2 Profile unterschieden.


----------



## ben14 (27. Juli 2017)

So sieht das genau aus. Eine Gesamterfassung ohne Aufteilung der Profile. Bei euch auch?


----------



## ben14 (27. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich über die Sigma Link App Trainings auf Facebook posten möchte, klappt das nicht. Es wird zwar geladen und es gibt ein grünes Häckchen, dass es an Facebook gesendet wurde. Wenn ich mich aber auf Facebook anmelde erscheint dort nichts von der Tour. Was mache ich falsch?
Meine Anmeldung in der App bei Facebook, erscheint mir auch komisch, ich muss mich da gar nie bei Facebook anmelden. Es kommt folgendes Fenster und das wars. Wie möchte Sigma Link App wissen, wie mein Account ist?


----------



## 4490peter (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Habe den Rox 11.0 im Set mit dem Combosensor R2 Duo und mit Pulsgurt gekauft. Gestern erstmals am zweiten Rad ausprobiert (am Erstrad hab ich nur einen Geschwindigkeitssensor). Dabei trat beim Pairing folgendes Problem auf: Der angelegte Pulsgurt wird nur selten erkannt. 

Man könnte zwar eine ID manuell eingeben, aber woher sollte man die wissen? Okay, irgendwann wird der Gurt auch automatisch erkannt. Allerdings scheint am Rox nur ein fixer Pulswert von 70 auf, das Herzsymbol blinkt nicht. Kontaktprobleme (trockene Haut) kann ich ausschließen. Dann wiederum starte ich das Training und es wird 0 Puls angezeigt, also auch nicht die 70 von vorhin.

Gurt löschen und neu Pairen hab ich schon x-mal probiert, leider erfolglos.

Weiß jemand Rat?
Lg Peter


----------



## Fortis76 (1. August 2017)

Versuche mal die Batterie vom Pulsgurt zu entfernen und wieder einzulegen. Dann neu pairen und alle Sensoren verwenden. 

Sollte es nicht funktionieren den Sigma Support anrufen, sind sehr  freundlich und können dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. August 2017)

Hallo, wollte mal die Firmware updaten. Bevor das Update durch ist, geht der Rox 11 aus und zeigt die Ladezustandsanzeige. Natürlich ist das Update nicht durchgeführt. 

Was kann ich da machen?

Nichts funktioniert an dem Gerät. Ich rate nochmal dringend davon ab


----------



## nudls (6. August 2017)

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage.
Berechnet der Rox 11 unter Puls 100 auch keine Kalorien, so bisher alle meine vorherigen Sigmas?


----------



## ben14 (10. August 2017)

Bei mir klappt der Touren download vom Rox 11.0 auf die Sigma Link App auf meinem Iphone nicht. Wenn ich die Tour ausgewählt habe und der Download startet bricht es nach einigen Sekunden ab. Kennen das andere Benutzer ev. Iphonenutzer auch? Gibt es Tipps oder Lösungen? Ich warte seit einigen Tagen schon auf eine Antwort von Sigma. Nachdem ich die Versionsnummern durch gegeben habe, ist Funkstille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pat_sam (18. September 2017)

ben14 schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt der Touren download vom Rox 11.0 auf die Sigma Link App auf meinem Iphone nicht. Wenn ich die Tour ausgewählt habe und der Download startet bricht es nach einigen Sekunden ab. Kennen das andere Benutzer ev. Iphonenutzer auch? Gibt es Tipps oder Lösungen? Ich warte seit einigen Tagen schon auf eine Antwort von Sigma. Nachdem ich die Versionsnummern durch gegeben habe, ist Funkstille.



Hallo Ben14
Hatte gleiches Problem > Habe rox 11 im Iphone komplet rausgeschmissen und dann am Rox wieder neu gepairt


----------



## heck1980 (4. Oktober 2017)

Habe gesehen das ein neues Update für den ROX 11 draußen ist, weis jemand was es neues gibt?
Es gibt ja nirgends Hinweise.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jürgen


----------



## ben14 (25. Oktober 2017)

Es gab auch einen Update für die SIGMA Link App auf dem Iphone. Und da stand was von verbesserter Bluetooth Kommunikation, zwischen den Geräten. Dazu muss aber der ROX 11.0 auch geupdatet werden.


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. Oktober 2017)

Servus zusammen,
Interessiere mich für den Rox 11, allerdings besteht noch eine Frage. Ist es möglich über die App eine Route zu planen und auf den Rox zu laden?

Gruß
Bgh


----------



## CBiker (31. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Dinge dir mir so aufgefallen sind.
Läuft alles soweit bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen:

Höhenpunkteliste wird bei OK ohne Bestätigung einfach gelöscht.
Bei längerer Pause und gestoppter Aufzeichnung verbinden sich Sensoren nicht mehr.
Gerät muss Aus und Eingeschaltet werden.
Sigma Link Track Übertragung auf den ROX bricht ständig ab.
Bei den Gerätegesamtwerten im Data Center werden die Kalorien beim Export zum ROX nicht aktualisiert.
In meinem Fall im Data Center 165270 Kalorien, danach im ROX nur 99999
Die Tendenzsymbole für den Geschwindigkeitsdurchschnitt sind zu klein und schlecht lesbar (War beim ROX10 besser)
Ein paar Symbole in einspaltigen den Datenfeldern wie z.B. für Herzfrequenz, Trittfrequenz etc. wären für die schnelle Orientierung gut (War beim ROX10 besser)
Die Aufteilung der Beschriftung und Daten in den Datenfeldern sind je nach Größe ungünstig auf Kosten der Lesbarkeit.
Besser wäre es hier, vor allem bei einspaltiger Darstellung, auf die Beschriftung rechts oder links des Datenfelds zu positionieren, dabei könnte die Schrifthöhe noch optimiert werden.
Die Reaktionszeit beim Betätigen der Di2 Schalter zum Blättern etc. ist sehr verzögert
Im Manual befindet sich keinerlei Informationen zur Di2 Integration. Hier hilft nur probieren.
Smart Notification ist ne schöne Sache, noch schöner wäre es wenn man die gewünschten Benachrichtigungen wählen könnte.
Wie z.B. Mail, SMS, Whatsapp und Anrufe selektierbar in der Konfiguration.
Gerätegesamtwerte werden im Data Center nicht mehr nach Sportarten bzw. Profilen getrennt angezeigt. (War beim ROX10 besser)
In der neuesten Version Data Center werden die aus meinem ROX 11 (neueste Version) importieren
Gerätegesamtwerte die Aktivitäten bei einer Cloud Synchronisation nicht übernommen. Der Wert bleibt Null.
Eine unter Sigma Link geteilte Aktivität wird im Data Center nach der Synchronisation
nicht als geteilt markiert (Das Teilen Symbol bleibt grau)
Bei Smart Notification kein Benachrichtigungston.
Wie ist Eure Erfahrung. Was ist sonst noch Aufgefallen?


----------



## jobitobi (14. November 2017)

Kann der Rox 11 bzw die Auswertungsoftware Herzfrequenzbereiche definieren und nach dem Training auswerten wie lange man in welchem Bereich war?
z.b.  
Bereich 1 (80-110 Puls)  xx:xx Minuten
Bereich 2 (111-130 Puls) xx:xx Minuten
usw.
oder was noch besser wäre kann  es der Rox 11 während des Trainings auch im Display anzeigen, als defnierte Kachel z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (14. November 2017)

jobitobi schrieb:


> Kann der Rox 11 bzw die Auswertungsoftware Herzfrequenzbereiche definieren und nach dem Training auswerten wie lange man in welchem Bereich war?
> z.b.
> Bereich 1 (80-110 Puls)  xx:xx Minuten
> Bereich 2 (111-130 Puls) xx:xx Minuten
> ...



Ja, die Intensitätszonen (welche definierbar sind) werden im Data Center angezeigt.
Während des Trainings allerdings nicht.


----------



## jobitobi (14. November 2017)

Das klingt doch super, nur noch eine Frage.
Der TF Sensor Magnet wird doch an der Verschraubung des Pedals an der Kurbel befestigt bzw. hält dort wegen der Magnetkraft.
Bei mir ist aber nur eine kleine Vertiefung in der Verschraubung (siehe Bild). Hält der Magnet trotzdem auch im harten "Feldeinsatz"?
Ich habe da so meine Bedenken.


----------



## CBiker (14. November 2017)

jobitobi schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super, nur noch eine Frage.
> Der TF Sensor Magnet wird doch an der Verschraubung des Pedals an der Kurbel befestigt bzw. hält dort wegen der Magnetkraft.
> Bei mir ist aber nur eine kleine Vertiefung in der Verschraubung (siehe Bild). Hält der Magnet trotzdem auch im harten "Feldeinsatz"?
> Ich habe da so meine Bedenken.



Sollte halten. Notfalls kannst du ihn ja zusätzlich mit Kontaktleber oder anderem verkleben.


----------



## saxoholic (14. November 2017)

jobitobi schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super, nur noch eine Frage.
> Der TF Sensor Magnet wird doch an der Verschraubung des Pedals an der Kurbel befestigt bzw. hält dort wegen der Magnetkraft.
> Bei mir ist aber nur eine kleine Vertiefung in der Verschraubung (siehe Bild). Hält der Magnet trotzdem auch im harten "Feldeinsatz"?
> Ich habe da so meine Bedenken.



Ich habe mir einen kleinen, runden "Powermagnet" besorgt, der in der Kurbelschraube sitzt. Es schließt bündig mit der Kurbelschraube ab, ist somit quasi unsichtbar und funktioniert topp.


----------



## CBiker (14. November 2017)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen kleinen, runden "Powermagnet" besorgt, der in der Kurbelschraube sitzt. Es schließt bündig mit der Kurbelschraube ab, ist somit quasi unsichtbar und funktioniert topp.



Solange man ihn wieder raus bekommt


----------



## saxoholic (15. November 2017)

CBiker schrieb:


> Solange man ihn wieder raus bekommt



Überhaupt kein Problem . Montage und Demontage erfolgen mit einem zweiten Magneten. Ohne den ist die Montage schon fast nicht machbar, weil sonst der eigentliche Magnet beim Einsetzen in die Schraube immer verkantet und dann falsch festhängt.


----------



## jobitobi (16. November 2017)

Der sitzt dann in der Vertiefung wo normalerweise der Imbusschlüssel angesetzt wird?


----------



## saxoholic (17. November 2017)

jobitobi schrieb:


> Der sitzt dann in der Vertiefung wo normalerweise der Imbusschlüssel angesetzt wird?


Quasi so


----------



## ben14 (17. November 2017)

Seit IOS 11, habe ich Bluetooth Probleme und kann meinen Rox 11 nicht mehr verbinden. Kennt ihr das Problem auch?


----------



## Deleted299841 (18. November 2017)

Eine Frage an die Rox Spezialisten,
meiner ist in den Stromsparmodus gegangen nachdem ich mein Tour abgespeichert habe.Dann wollte ich ihn wieder einschalten um die Tour zu übertragen,der Rox ist dann beim starten eingefroren.Kennt einer vielleicht eine Tastenkombination wie man das Teil wiederbeleben kann?

im voraus vielen Dank

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (20. November 2017)

Versuch mal alles vier Tasten über 20sec zu drücken. Dann müsste er einen Restart machen. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob dann noch alle Daten drauf sind.


----------



## Deleted299841 (20. November 2017)

Vielen Dank,
ich hab den Rox neu starten können,aber ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen welche Tasten ich jetzt wie gedrückt habe.Alle Daten waren noch da,die Tour konnte ich auch ohne Probleme auslesen.Ich hab mal beim Sigma Support jetzt nachgefragt welche Tastenkombination es da gibt


----------



## ben14 (20. November 2017)

ben14 schrieb:


> Seit IOS 11, habe ich Bluetooth Probleme und kann meinen Rox 11 nicht mehr verbinden. Kennt ihr das Problem auch?



Hat niemand bei seinem Iphone IOS 11 schon installiert und könnte mir sagen ob der Rox 11 sich noch mit Bluetooth verbinden lässt?
Er wird bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr aufgelistet. Jetzt wäre es hilfreich zu wissen ob das am neuen IOS11 liegt oder an meinem Gerät.


----------



## Peter Lang (21. November 2017)

Hallo, 
also bei mir klappt die Verbindung mit IOS 11.


----------



## Peter Lang (21. November 2017)

Wollte heute eine Aktivität vom Rox zu Sigma Link hochladen, Handy verbindet sich zwar mit dem Rox aber das hochladen klappt nicht. Nach 10 Versuchen hab ich aufgegeben. Habs dann über den Rechner ins Data Center importiert.
Mit dem Rox bin ich zufrieden aber Sigma Link überzeugt mich im Moment nicht.


----------



## ben14 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine klare Antwort von Sigma bekommen in Bezug auf das Bluetooth Problem.

"das Problem mit der Bluetooth Verbindung hat in diesem Fall nichts mit Ihrem "Sorgenkind" zu tun. Uns liegen aktuell Meldungen über dieses Problem vor und wir sind dabei es schnellstmöglich zu beheben. Es handelt sich hier um ein Problem mit dem letzten Firmware Update des ROX 11. Dieses sollte die Bluetooth Schnittstelle verbessern, in manchen Fällen wurde aber nur die Main Firmware geupdatet und es wird manchen Usern kein weiteres Update mehr für die Bluetooth Schnittstelle angezeigt. Dadurch kommt es vereinzelt zu der von Ihnen beschrieben Problematik.
Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld, in absehbarer Zeit erhalten Sie über das Data Center und/oder die App eine Updatebenachrichtigung."


----------



## Peter Lang (1. Dezember 2017)

Kann meinen Rox zwar über Bluetooth mit dem Iphone verbinden und dann verschiedene Einstellungen verändern usw.aber das importieren von Aktivitäten über Sigma Link ist echt eine Katastrophe.
Das erledige ich inzwischen nur noch am PC direkt über das Data Center


----------



## CBiker (1. Dezember 2017)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Kann meinen Rox zwar über Bluetooth mit dem Iphone verbinden und dann verschiedene Einstellungen verändern usw.aber das importieren von Aktivitäten über Sigma Link ist echt eine Katastrophe.
> Das erledige ich inzwischen nur noch am PC direkt über das Data Center



Importieren funktioniert bei mir tadellos, allerdings sehr langsam


----------



## opabossel (23. Dezember 2017)

H


scheeter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> ich hab den Rox neu starten können,aber ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen welche Tasten ich jetzt wie gedrückt habe.Alle Daten waren noch da,die Tour konnte ich auch ohne Probleme auslesen.Ich hab mal beim Sigma Support jetzt nachgefragt welche Tastenkombination es da gibt



Hallo zusammen und vielen vielen Dank für diesen Eintrag! Der Trick, alle 4 Tasten gleichzeitig für 20 Sekunden zu halten, hat funktioniert! Alle Daten waren nach dem Neustart noch auf dem Gerät vorhanden. Solche Infos könnte man ruhig mal in die Sigma FAQ Liste importieren, dann müsste man nicht ne halbe Stunde suchen... Vielen Dank ben14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (3. Januar 2018)

Ich nutze nun schon eine ganze Weile den Rox 11 GPS.

Was mich aber massivst stört, ist die Bluetooth Verbindung mit dem Smartphone.
Die klassische BT Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden.
Ausschließlich die App hat die Möglichkeit und fungiert als Man in the Middle.
Rückt due App in den Hintergrund, trennt sich die BT Verbindung. Um nicht zum Stromfresser zu werden, muss die App nach dem Starten auch wieder vollständig beendet werden.
Kommt eine Nachricht aufs Smartphone, wird sie auf dem Rox 11 angezeigt.
Lesen kann man sie nicht, da nur die ersten (geschätzt) 10 Worte angezeigt. Ein Scrollen geht nicht.
Allerdings interessieren mich die Nachrichten weniger.
Die Nachrichten gehen nur weg, wenn ich sie mittels Taste bestätige.
Die Aktivitäten lassen sich bei mir in den meisten Fällen auch nicht aufs Smartphone runterladen. Bricht bei 90% meist ab. Nach 3 bis 4 Anläufen klappt es dann schon mal.

In der Sigma App gibt es bei den Aktivitäten keinen Knopf, wo ich die Aktivitäten mit der Sigma Cloud synchen kann. Dazu muss ich immer erst in die Einstellungen. Wlan ist vorhanden.
Insgesamt also ziemlich murks, was die App und die Bluetooth Verbindung angeht.

Im DataCenter habe ich noch immer das Problem mit der manuellen Höhenkorrektur.
Passe ich die manuell an, stimmen die Graphen und die Anzeigen nicht mehr. Hatte ich auch schon dem Support gemeldet. (Inkl. Datenbank, Screens etc.)

Hier die Frage an die Entwicklung:
Warum startet der ROX nicht automatisch bei der richtigen Höhe?
Ich selbst denke in den seltesten Fällen dran, mich mittels Tastenkombination in die Einstellung für die Höhe zu navigieren und diese jedes Mal manuell zu konfigurieren.

Was leider auch nicht geht, das ich Daten von einem ROX 11 auf einen neuen übertragen kann.
Ich habe ein Austauschgerät bekommen und möchte eigentlich gerne, das die Leistung weitererzählt, um eine vollständige Leistungsauswertung zu bekommen. Lediglich die Profile lassen sich übertragen.

Firmware und DataCenter sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Das sind die Punkte, die mich stören.

Ansonsten ist der ROX 11 durchaus ein wirklich guter Begleiter.

Achso:
Euer Halter ist eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.
Der hält bei mir am Lenker überhaupt nicht, sobald es etwas ruppiger wird.
Der Halter ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu flach.
Um ihn sinnvoll zu befestigen, muss ich ihn recht nah am Vorbau platzieren. 
Durch die 90 Grad Befestigung ist immer der Vorbau im Weg.
Durch die Befestigung weiter weg vom Vorbau, wird der Lenker schmaler und die Nummer mit den Kabelbindern löst sich ständig. Hatte temporär Gewebeklebeband um den Lenker gewickelt, das die Kabelbinder nicht rutschen.
Mittlerweile habe ich mir von Garmin den Buttler geholt. 
Deutlich besser und das Cockpit ist nun deutlich aufgeräumter.


----------



## krawa (20. Januar 2018)

ben14 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eine klare Antwort von Sigma bekommen in Bezug auf das Bluetooth Problem.
> 
> "das Problem mit der Bluetooth Verbindung hat in diesem Fall nichts mit Ihrem "Sorgenkind" zu tun. Uns liegen aktuell Meldungen über dieses Problem vor und wir sind dabei es schnellstmöglich zu beheben. Es handelt sich hier um ein Problem mit dem letzten Firmware Update des ROX 11. Dieses sollte die Bluetooth Schnittstelle verbessern, in manchen Fällen wurde aber nur die Main Firmware geupdatet und es wird manchen Usern kein weiteres Update mehr für die Bluetooth Schnittstelle angezeigt. Dadurch kommt es vereinzelt zu der von Ihnen beschrieben Problematik.
> Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld, in absehbarer Zeit erhalten Sie über das Data Center und/oder die App eine Updatebenachrichtigung."



Hallo, ich habe wohl auch dieses Problem. Hat sich hier schon was bezüglich des Updates getan?


----------



## MinoltaRay (26. Januar 2018)

..nein.. habe den Rox 11.0 jetzt auch.. ätzende Bluetooth-Probleme.. es hat nur ein einziges Mal funktioniert..
Hoffe das die bei Sigma paar fundierte Ingenieure haben und es hinkriegen..


----------



## Peter Lang (3. Februar 2018)

Es gab ja kürzlich ein update der Sigma Link App(Ios Version). Bin heute eine Tour gefahren und tatsächlich hat es auf Anhieb funktioniert die Tour vom Rox nach Sigma Link zu importieren. Ich war sprachlos 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob das ein Zufallstreffer war oder ob es dauerhaft funktioniert.


----------



## MinoltaRay (5. Februar 2018)

..werde es testen.. dann schreibe ich...-]


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Februar 2018)

Hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Heute wieder wie immer , klappt nicht. :-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Februar 2018)

Sehr geehrte Forumsbesucher,

wenn Sie mit der Bluetooth-Übertragung nach wie vor Probleme haben, so überprüfen Sie bitte, ob Ihr Rox 11.0 über nachfolgende Firmware und BLE Version verfügt:

F-0GB-2Q-1709071
F-BLE-31-1709061
Stellen Sie bitte außerdem sicher, dass Sie die Sigma Link App in der Version 1.4 Build 1.4.23 installiert haben.

Trennen Sie, nachdem Sie das Update durchgeführt haben, die Verbindung auf Ihrem Rox 11.0 als auch auf Ihrem Smartphone und führen Sie den Verbindungsvorgang erneut durch.

Haben Sie nach wie vor Probleme? So wenden Sie sich bitte per E-Mail an unseren Kundenservice ([email protected]) samt Name Ihres Smartphones.

Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## MinoltaRay (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sigma Team !
Schön, daß sie sich hier melden ! 
Ich habe mein Handy (Samsung A3 2017, Android 7.0) und Rox 11 mit Version F-0GB-2Q-1709071,
jetzt zweimal verbunden. 
Allerdings waren auf Rox 11.0 keine Daten drauf, ich habe nur  Sportprofile und Gerätedaten auf Handy geladen. 
Es hat zweimal hintereinander (App ausschalten, Rox ausschalten  und wieder einschalten) gut und problemlos geklappt.
Ich hoffe es funktioniert auch wenn ich Trainingsdaten, Track auf Rox habe ! Ich werde nochmal berichten !
Trotzdem schonmal DANKE !
Bis dahin !


----------



## icke_wah (17. Februar 2018)

MinoltaRay schrieb:


> Ich werde nochmal berichten !



Funktioniert es bei dir? Bin kurz davor das Teil einzusenden, da bei mir es leider keine Änderungen gibt. Immer wieder wird die Übertragung der Trainingsdaten abgebrochen.
Grüße
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MinoltaRay (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich habe es dreimal probiert und bisher hat es dreimal funktioniert.  Weiteres kann ich nicht testen (ausser Trockentest..) da ich die Grippe habe und keine "echte Fahrten" machen kann. Die Cloudübertragung dauert allerdings sehr lange... sonst funzt..


----------



## MinoltaRay (19. Februar 2018)

Nochmal.. welches Handy hast du(icke wah) denn ? Der Pulsmesser von Sigma funktioniert auch nur mit Rox 11.0 , mit Apps wie "Samsung Health" wird zwar erkannt aber nicht gekoppelt. (Das gleiche Problem 1 einiges Mal gekoppelt und dann nie wieder..) ..
Obwohl Bluetooth 4.0 konform...


----------



## icke_wah (20. Februar 2018)

Ich verwende ein Samsung S6 mit dem Android 7 als Betriebssystem.
Aber ohne Samsung Health. Das ist gleich anfangs runtergeflogen. 
Gekoppelt mit den Rox 11 ist noch ein Garmin Vivosmart Hr. Das sollte aber meines Erachtens unrelevant sein. Ich erwähne es nur der vollständigkeitshalber.
Auf dem Rox 11 befindet sich auch die aktullste Firmware. 
Gekoppelt ist S6 und der Rox gemäß Anleitung von Sigma.
Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Februar 2018)

Sehr geehrte Forumsbesucher,

nachdem Sie die Firmware als auch BLE Version aktualisiert haben, müssen Sie die Verbindung zu Ihrem Smartphone vollständig trennen. Dies bedeutet auch Ihrem Rox 11.0 als auch auf Ihrem Smartphone. Führen Sie anschließend den Verbindungsvorgang erneut durch.

Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## MinoltaRay (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo ! Heute erster richtige Test :
Übertragung der gespeicherten Trainingsdaten von  Rox 11.0 auf Sigma lin APP (Samsung Galaxy A3 2017) funktionierte einwandfrei !


----------



## icke_wah (25. Februar 2018)

So nun auch von mir der nächste Test... und funktioniert nicht.
Trotz erneuten Koppeln beider Geräte miteinander ist eine Übertragung per Bluetooth nicht möglich. Bei 2% kommt die Fehlermeldung. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MinoltaRay (25. Februar 2018)

Mhh..was sagen "die anderen" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke_wah (25. Februar 2018)

So letzter Versuch vor Reklamation.
Mit dem alten S3. App drauf, neugekoppelt und siehe da es funktioniert.
Gibt es bei noch jemanden Probleme mit den neueren Smartphones?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
hab ein Iphone 6, neueste Version von Sigma Link und auf dem ROX die aktuelle Firmware . Auf dem Handy den Rox entfernt, auf dem Rox das Handy dann beide neu gekoppelt. Danach hat die Übertragung einmal funktioniert. Beim nächsten und allen anderen Versuchen nur Fehlermeldungen. 
An sich bin ich mit dem Rox zufrieden aber beim Zusammenspiel mit Sigma Link hab ich keine Hoffnung mehr.


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Februar 2018)

Scheint aber ein Problem mit IOS zu sein. Ich hab jetzt mal Sigma Link probehalber auf mein Diensthandy (Samsung XCover 2) installiert dort kann ich jetzt Aktivitäten problemlos importieren. Hat jetzt dreimal hintereinander funktioniert, zwar relativ langsam aber es läuft. Das hatte ich beim Iphone noch nie.


----------



## icke_wah (25. Februar 2018)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal weiter das S3 dafür nehmen und im Sommer, wenn das neue Gerät kommt wird es nochmal probiert.
Heißt für mich das neue Gerät wird auf jeden Fall kein IOS. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomias (25. Februar 2018)

Auf meinem Androiden hat es auch soweit funktioniert.
Auch wenn der Import sage und schreibe 14 Minuten für eine Fahrt gedauert hat.
Das finde ich für BT 4.x schon etwas extrem zu lange.
Aber immerhin hat es jetzt überhaupt mal funktioniert.


----------



## icke_wah (25. Februar 2018)

Ist bei den neueren Androiden noch irgendeine Freigabe für die Bluetoothnutzung zu geben?
Seit irgendeiner Version hatte Google doch die Berechtigungen eingeführt. Und da wird doch normalerweise immer gefragt wenn eine App auf irgendwas zu greifen will. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MinoltaRay (25. Februar 2018)

icke_wah schrieb:


> Ist bei den neueren Androiden noch irgendeine Freigabe für die Bluetoothnutzung zu geben?
> Seit irgendeiner Version hatte Google doch die Berechtigungen eingeführt. Und da wird doch normalerweise immer gefragt wenn eine App auf irgendwas zu greifen will.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


..nee.. die Dinger: Androiden  haben irgendwelche Macken, kannst du kaum erklären..
ABER, ich denke mal es ist eine Aufgabe für SIGMA, dass sie dafür sorgt, dass ALLE Handys gekoppelt werden können und sollen..


----------



## Phantomias (27. Februar 2018)

Wenn sie nicht zugreifen könnte, würd cgar nix gehen.


----------



## icke_wah (5. März 2018)

So neues Smartphone (Huawei Mate 10 lite) und damit neuer Versuch.
Gestern mal den Spaziergang mit Kinderwagen aufgezeichnet (bin gerade erkältet) und auf das Smartphone übertragen. Und siehe da es funktioniert.
Am Wochenende wird nochmal getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2018)

icke_wah schrieb:


> So neues Smartphone (Huawei Mate 10 lite) und damit neuer Versuch.
> Gestern mal den Spaziergang mit Kinderwagen aufgezeichnet (bin gerade erkältet) und auf das Smartphone übertragen. Und siehe da es funktioniert.
> Am Wochenende wird nochmal getestet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Das kann gut sein, oft liegt das Problem in den nicht Standard gerechten Umsetzungen seitens der Handy/chip Hersteller!


----------



## icke_wah (5. März 2018)

Kann gut sein. Wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgehe dass ein Standart immer identisch umgesetzt wird. Aber na ja vielleicht ist es auch ein Problem seitens Samsung und die mit der Datenübertragung per Bluetooth irgendwas eingeschränkt. Sicherheitsfeature [emoji6]. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2018)

icke_wah schrieb:


> Kann gut sein. Wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgehe dass ein Standart immer identisch umgesetzt wird. Aber na ja vielleicht ist es auch ein Problem seitens Samsung und die mit der Datenübertragung per Bluetooth irgendwas eingeschränkt. Sicherheitsfeature [emoji6].
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Sagen wir Mal so es "sollte" es einheitlich umgesetzt werden... Gibt im Technik Bereich vieles was nicht standard konform umgesetzt wird... Fängt bei Kabelbelegungen an und hört bei Softwareumsetzungen auf... 
Webseiten Programmierer können davon z.b. auch ein Lied singen... Eigentlich sollte jeder Browser die Codes gleich umsetzen, tun sie aber nicht!


----------



## MinoltaRay (6. März 2018)

..also wenn schon mit dem Huawei geht ist schon mal was.... bei denen funktioniert sogar das Whatapp nicht konform..


----------



## icke_wah (6. März 2018)

Wie? Weil man zwei Accounts auf einem Gerät betreiben oder wie ist es zu verstehen?
Ich sag mal so, im Gegensatz zum S6 funktioniert die Übertragung. Zumindest einmal. [emoji57]
Das zweite Mal wird an WE ausprobiert. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saxoholic (7. März 2018)

Sigma DC 5.4.8 ist seit gestern online.

*Änderungen in der Version*
- ID.RUN & ID.RUN HR Integration
- Kleinere Bugs behoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keF (8. März 2018)

Dann will ich auch was zum Thema sagen:

Einen Rox 11 heute per Post erhalten. Neuste Firmware-Update installiert und die aktuelle Link App Version.

Ich bekomme nach 10 Versuche eine Bluetooth-Verbindung zwischen Rox und meinem Galaxy S7. Bei der Daten-Übertragung von einem Track vom Smartphone (Link App) zum Rox kommt es aufgrund einer Zeitüberschreitung zum Verbindungsabbruch.

Als glücklicher Besitzer eines Rox 9.0 wollte ich gerne ein neues von Sigma haben. Nach umfangreicher Recherche im Internet scheint das Dingen nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein.

Ich hoffe sie arbeiten mit Hochdruck an eine schnelle Lösung für das Problem!!!


----------



## Phantomias (9. März 2018)

Diese Bluetooth Thematik beim Rox 11 ist echt grauenhaft.

Mir persönlich ist es schleierhaft, warum das Herunterladen von 2 Tracks vom ROX zum Smartphone über 30 Minuten dauert.
Ich meine, wir reden hier nicht über Daten im Gigabyte Bereich.
Wenn überhaupt reden wir vom einstelligen Megabyte Bereich. 

Dazu die Verpflichtung, das die Verbindung auf keinen Fall über die Einstellungen im Betriebssystem herstellen darf.
Denn ist der ROX erst einmal so verbunden worden (ohne die Sigma App) läuft mit dem ROX diesbezüglich nichts mehr.

@Sigma
Warum hält Sigma sich hier nicht daran, das die Verbindung, wie bei allen anderen Geräten auch, über die Bluetooth Einstellungen im Smartphone verbindet und sich die App dann daran bedient?
So kann der User wenigstens noch sehen, ob das Gerät verbunden ist.

Mein Smartphone schaltet nämlich BT nach einer gewissen Zeit ab, um Strom zu sparen.

Vielleicht ist das auch das Problem, warum der Datentransfer mittendrin abbricht?
Weil das Smartphone denkt, es ist eh nichts verbunden, ich setz Bluetooth mal in Standby.

Hier ist definitiv Handlungsbedarf.

Was im Übrigen auch einerseits gut ist, sind die Benachrichtigungen von WhatsApp und anderen Apps.
Was dabei aber schon nicht gut gelöst ist, das ich jede Benachrichtigung einzeln bestätigen muss, bevor ich die Tacho Daten wieder sehe.


----------



## icke_wah (9. März 2018)

Wie jetzt das Smartphone nicht über die Einstellungen mit dem Rox verbinden? Hat irgendjemand von euch die Verbindung nur über die App hinbekommen? Da habe ich auf allen drei getesteten Smartphones keine Verbindung hinbekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomias (9. März 2018)

Du darfst nur Bluetooth aktivieren.
Die Kopplung erfolgt über die App.

Alles andere brachte bei mir kein Erfolg.


----------



## icke_wah (9. März 2018)

Bei mir hat es andersrum auf zwei Androiden funktioniert und die von dir beschriebene Variante gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keF (9. März 2018)

Wird die Geschwindigkeit nur über den Radsensor ermittelt?

Wird die Höhe über den barometrischen Druck ermittelt?

Welchen Einfluss hat die GPS-Funktion auf die Geschwindigkeit und die Höhe? Oder ist GPS nur da, um Tracks aufzuzeichnen und nachzufahren?

Wie hat es bei euch geklappt mit dem nachfahren von Tracks?

Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

keF schrieb:


> Wird die Geschwindigkeit nur über den Radsensor ermittelt?
> 
> Wird die Höhe über den barometrischen Druck ermittelt?
> 
> ...


Kommt darauf an ob du einen Sensor für die Geschwindigkeit nutzt, wenn ja dann wird die Geschwindigkeit davon genommen... Ob Baron oder GPS Höhe Minute ich kannst du einstellen


----------



## keF (9. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an ob du einen Sensor für die Geschwindigkeit nutzt, wenn ja dann wird die Geschwindigkeit davon genommen... Ob Baron oder GPS Höhe Minute ich kannst du einstellen



Ich habe die Einstellungen 2x durchforstet und nichts gefunden bzgl der Höhe, ob diese per GPS oder barometrisch ermittelt wird.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Höhe wird über den barometrischen Druck gemessen. Du musst halt die Starthöhe einstellen. Geschwindigkeit wird wenn vorhanden über den Radsensor und den eingestellten Radumfang ermittelt. Ist kein Radsensor verbunden dann über GPs.


----------



## Akimo1972 (10. März 2018)

Servus Gemeinde,
ich habe mir zu meinem Rox 11 (Neueste Firmware ist drauf) jetzt nachträglich den Brustgurt Sigma R1 Blue Comfortex + geholt.
Nun meine Frage, wenn ich den Brustgurt mit dem Rox 11 verbinden will, also in den Einstellungen-Sensor verbinden-Suche alle-...kommt kurz...Suche..., dann erscheint -Leer-! Das wars! Habe schon den ersten Brustgurt umgetauscht. Ebenso mit dem zweiten Brustgurt das selbe Problem! Die Kontaktflächen habe ich ausgiebig gewässert! ;-) Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem? ...Dankscheee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (10. März 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Es ging erst, als ich den Brustgurt angelegt hatte.
Ebenso beim Radsensor. Der brauchte erst ein paar Umdrehungen mit dem Magneten an der Kurbel.


----------



## Akimo1972 (10. März 2018)

ja klar, den Brustgurt habe ich ja an. Funktioniert trotzdem nicht...kack da


----------



## Phantomias (10. März 2018)

Batterie richtig drin?
Genug angefeuchtet und richtig unterhalb der Brust angelegt?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch.
> Es ging erst, als ich den Brustgurt angelegt hatte.
> Ebenso beim Radsensor. Der brauchte erst ein paar Umdrehungen mit dem Magneten an der Kurbel.


Steht auch genau so in der Anleitung  weil die Sensoren sonst nicht senden.... Quasi im Standby sind...


----------



## Akimo1972 (10. März 2018)

Angefeuchtet habe ich genug! Und der Sitz unterhalb der Brust ist perfekt. Mit Brustgurten von TomTom oder Polar hatte ich nie Probleme.
Leuchtet oder blinkt eine Led beim Brustgurt? Hmmh, die Batterie habe ich schon ein und ausgebaut. Daran wird es wohl nicht liegen...


----------



## Phantomias (10. März 2018)

Nein. Beim Brustgurt blinkt nix.
Warte einfach mal 1-2 Minuten und versuch es dann noch mal.


----------



## keF (11. März 2018)

Ich habe heute während der ersten Tour mit dem 11er Rox den Trittfrequenz-Magnet verloren. 

Problem: Pedelachse(Shimano PD-M540) mit 8mm Inbus-Fassung = Kontaktfläche geringer, Magnethaftung nicht ausreichend.

Shimano-Pedale (PD-M520) haben eine 6mm SW an der Pedalachse. Genug Fläche, damit der Magnet ordentlich haften kann.

Ich bin heute nichts wildes gefahren... 35km, 300hm. Vermutlich ist der Magnet beim Wechsel vom Bürgersteig auf die Straße durch die kurzzeitige Erschütterung runtergefallen....toller Mist.

Habt ihr Pedale mit 8mm SW an der Pedalachse? Ich habe Sigma bereits zu dem Problem angeschrieben


----------



## saxoholic (11. März 2018)

keF schrieb:


> Ich habe heute während der ersten Tour mit dem 11er Rox den Trittfrequenz-Magnet verloren.
> 
> Problem: Pedelachse(Shimano PD-M540) mit 8mm Inbus-Fassung = Kontaktfläche geringer, Magnethaftung nicht ausreichend. ...



Nimm einfach einen kleinen Neodym Stabmagnet und setze ihn in den Inbus des Pedals. Funktioniert super, ist quasi unsichtbar und die Montage/Demontage ist mit Hilfe eines größeren Magneten (z.B. aus einer alten Festplatte) kinderleicht.


----------



## Phantomias (11. März 2018)

Also den ersten hab ich auch schnell verloren.
Den zweiten hab ich schon überall mit hingeschleppt.
Passt, wackelt nicht und hat keine Luft.
Hält bis jetzt auf allen Trails von Norwegen über heimische Trails und Parks bis nach Ösiland, Italien uns selbst die rauhen Trails auf La Palma hat er an der Kurbel überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keF (13. März 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Also den ersten hab ich auch schnell verloren.
> Den zweiten hab ich schon überall mit hingeschleppt.
> Passt, wackelt nicht und hat keine Luft.
> Hält bis jetzt auf allen Trails von Norwegen über heimische Trails und Parks bis nach Ösiland, Italien uns selbst die rauhen Trails auf La Palma hat er an der Kurbel überstanden.



Welche Pedale sind bei dir dran? Wieviel mm hat die Inbus-Fassung an der Pedalachse?


----------



## Phantomias (13. März 2018)

Puh.
Das weis ich nicht, wieviel mm der Innensechskant hat.
Der Magnet guckt etwas über den Kurbelarm raus.

@Sigma
Ich habe gestern mal die Zeit gestoppt, wie lange eine Übertragung einer Tour per Bluetooth dauert.
Es waren sage und schreibe 20 Minuten.
Für eine Tour!

Da ist doch irgendwas nicht richtig, oder?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. März 2018)

@Phantomias
Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Können Sie uns bitte diese LOG Datei zukommen lassen an [email protected] mit der Angabe der DSK-Nummer 49088?

Herzlichen Dank, Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Phantomias (14. März 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15144705"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @Phantomias
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> Können Sie uns bitte diese LOG Datei zukommen lassen an [email protected] mit der Angabe der DSK-Nummer 49088?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank, Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


Hallo @Sigmasport

Können sie mir bitte sagen, wo ich das besagte Logfile auf meinem Smartphone finde?
Das Datacenter war da ja nicht im Spiel.

Vielen Dank


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. März 2018)

Hallo @Phantomias 
Entschuldigung, da hatte ich leider falsch gelesen.
Vom Smartphone aus wird es eher schwierig mit dem LOG.

Wir nehmen einen anderen Ansatz, da ich anhand Ihres Logfiles die Größe betrachtet hätte:
Ich habe eben nochmal selbst geprüft mit einem ROX 11.
Logintervall 5 Sekunden, Speed-, Cadence- und Heartratesensoren waren verbunden, GPS war aktiv.
Dauer der Tour ca. 1:15 Stunden.
Die Übertragung zum Phone dauerte ca. 1 Minute, dies ist soweit gut und im Rahmen (sollte als Vergleich dienen).

Was die Übertragungsdauer stark beeinflusst ist das Logintervall. Ist dieses auf "schnellere" 1 Sekunde gestellt, vergrößert sich die erzeugte Dateigröße dementsprechend, also dauert die Übertragung auch länger.
20 Minuten erscheinen mir in Ihrem Fall aber trotzdem zu hoch, dies sollte so nicht sein.

Da es sich ja um eine Bluetoothverbindung handelt, ist die Qualität dieser also für die tatsächliche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit entscheidend.
Potentielle Störquellen sollten also vermieden werden.

Simple Schritte die man selbst erledigen kann sind folgende:
Den ROX in den Bluetootheinstellungen des Phones löschen, sprich das Pairing "vergessen".
Das Smartphone im ROX löschen und dann ein frisches Pairing durchführen, nachdem das Phone neugestartet wurde.
(Das klingt banal aber kann effektiv sein. Aus eigener Erfahrung können wir bestätigen, dass dies oftmals zum Erfolg führt, auch bei Problemen wo teils gar keine Kopplung möglich war).

Bitte prüfen Sie meine Punkte und kommen Sie gegebenfalls erneut darauf zurück.

Freundliche Grüße, Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Phantomias (15. März 2018)

Hallo @Sigmasport

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Ich habe das Loglevel tatsächlich auf 1 Sek stehen.
Dazu sind Geschwindigkeits- und Herzftequenzmesser verbunden.
Die reine Fahrzeit betrug etwa 2:30 Stunden.
Der ROX 11 lag unmittelbar neben dem Smartphone.

Das die Übertragung nicht in einer Minute erfolgt, kann ich nachvollziehen.
20 min sind dennoch zuviel.

Ich werde das mit dem erneutem Koppeln mal versuchen und melde mich die Tage noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. März 2018)

Hallo @Phantomias

Ein Logintervall von 1 Sekunde kann den Vorgang schon deutlich verlängern.

Wenn dann noch zusätzlich jede Sekunde GPS-basierte Daten hinzukommen, könnte ich mir bei einer Dauer von 2:30 Stunden durchaus vorstellen, dass eine Übertragung deutlich länger, sogar bis hin zu 20 Minuten dauern kann.

Rein rechnerisch, im Vergleich zu meinem Test heute gerechnet, würde ich hochgerechnet von 1:15 Stunde auf 2:30 Stunden und 5 Sekunden Logintervall auf 1 Sekunde Logintervall mit allen Sensoren auf ca. 10 Minuten kommen.

OK ich gebe zu, GPS war zwar an in meinem Test, leider war aber keine räumliche Bewegung dabei (ich bitte um Verständnis, die restliche Arbeit muss ja auch erledigt werden  ), daher wurden keine GPS Daten erfasst.

Ich werde morgen gerne einen Test auf Ihre Dauer mit allen Sensoren durchführen und 1 Sekunde Logintervall, damit Sie annähernd erkennen können, wie lange eine Überragung tatsächlich dauern kann per Bluetooth.

Freundliche Grüße,
Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## Peter Lang (16. März 2018)

Hallo,
habe die Übertragungszeit heute auch mal gestoppt. Dauer der Aktivität eine Stunde 50 Minuten,Logintervall eine Sekunde, GPS an, Hertfrequenz, Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensor aktiv.  
Das hat dann 7Minuten 26 Sekunden gedauert.
Ich hatte vorher extra die Geräte nach Anleitung getrennt und neu verbunden.Damit kann ich leben. Wenn das jetzt auch noch bei meinem Iphone klappen würde wäre es perfekt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. März 2018)

@Phantomias
Die Übertragungszeit von 20 Minuten bei Ihnen sind OK. Vielleicht leicht zu hoch aber Bluetoothverbindungen schwanken leider immer etwas je nach Verbindungsqualität.
Mein Test mit Herzfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit, GPS an aber leider ohne Bewegung, Logintervall 1 Sekunde kam auf 9 Minuten und 52 Sekunden.
Wenn ich hier noch sekündliche GPS Koordinaten hinzurechne, vergrößert dies die Dateigröße. Dementsprechend dauert die Übertragung eben länger.
Sie sehen also, dass eine längere Übertragungsdauer durchaus vorkommen kann, da mehrere Faktoren hier eine Rolle spielen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## MinoltaRay (2. April 2018)

So, jetzt wieder einmal ein Bericht zu Rox 11.0:
-Übertragung zwischen App Sigma Link und Rox funktioniert !
Jetzt die Macken zu Rox 11:
Beim Zwischenstopp, bzw. Pause und AutoOff 5 min, schaltet sich das Gerät ab, schön und schlecht: Die Datenaufzeichnung der jeweiligen Tour wird unterbrochen und  beim Einschalten wieder komplett auf "Null" gesetzt. Zwar sind die letzten Daten noch im Gerät, aber die ganze Aufzeichnung ist nun in zwei Touren pro Tag  getrennt und geseichert..
So geht das doch  wohl nicht ?! Hier könnte man doch, seitens von Sigma mal eine Abfrage einbauen, ob die Tour fortgesetzt werden soll !
Um die Datenaufzeichnung nicht zu unterbrechen muss die AutoOff Funktion deaktiviert werden.

Rundenaufzeichnung:
Was versteht Sigma unter "Runden" ?  Auf einer Tour/Strecke werden einzelne  (voreingestellte) Abschnitte als "Runden" zerhackt..
Das ist mit dem Rox 6.0 besser, echte Runden werden hier per Taste eingegeben..

Kann nicht von einem Profil ins Workoutprofil oder anderes Profil gesprungen werden ohne das die Datenaufzeichnug (s.0)abbricht ?


----------



## Phantomias (2. April 2018)

Wenn mein Rox 11 nach 30 min ausgeht und ich ihn wieder anschalte, werde ich gefragt, ob ich speichern oder fortsetzen möchte.
Ich habe auch bewusst 30 min gewählt, weil 5 min Pause schnell rum sind. Zumindest bei uns im Wald.

Warum man von einem Training in ein Workout wechseln möchte, ist mir nicht klar.
Habe da gerade kein Anwendungsfall vor Augen.


----------



## WICKED650B (19. April 2018)

Ich habe die Firmware F-0GB-2Q-1803061 auf dem Rox 11.0 und die neuste Sigma Link App herunzergeladen.

Das Bluetooth-Pairing will zum Verrecken nicht funktionieren. Echt nervig, echt ärgerlich.

Egal, wie oft ich das Handy und Gerät neustarte. Ob ich zuerst Bluetooth einschalte, dann die App, dann das Pairing durchführen will. Nichts funktioniert!

Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man im Urlaub ist und keinen Laptop zur Verfügung hat!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. April 2018)

WICKED650B schrieb:


> Ich habe die Firmware F-0GB-2Q-1803061 auf dem Rox 11.0 und die neuste Sigma Link App herunzergeladen.
> 
> Das Bluetooth-Pairing will zum Verrecken nicht funktionieren. Echt nervig, echt ärgerlich.
> 
> ...



Je nachdem wie alt der Firmwarestand war ist es nötig, den ROX erneut anzuschließen und ein Update des BLE Interfaces durchzuführen.
Erst wenn die BLE Version auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist, funktioniert das Pairing wieder.
Die neueste BLE Version ist F-BLE-31-1709061.
Bitte auch darauf achten, das aktuellste Data Center 5.4.8 zu nutzen von www.sigma-download.com.

Freundliche Grüße,
Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## WICKED650B (19. April 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15212526"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie alt der Firmwarestand war ist es nötig, den ROX erneut anzuschließen und ein Update des BLE Interfaces durchzuführen.



Ich muss das Gerät also erneut am Laptop anschließen und das BLE Interface updaten?!

So zufrieden ich mit dem Gerät an sich bin (dass eine Aufzeichnung später nicht mehr auf dem Gerät war habe ich noch verschmerzt), die Technik ist nicht zeitgemäß.

Viel zuviel manuelles Troubleshooten und viel zuviel Ärger in kurzer Zeit. Dabei bin ich ein technisch versierterer User - die meisten anderen in meinem Umfeld mit weniger Geduld hätten das Gerät wahrscheinlich direkt wieder verkauft - oder direkt an die Wand geklatscht.

Heutzutage spielt die User Experience die größte Rolle - und die ist aktuell leider einfach _bescheiden_.


----------



## kingfrett (19. April 2018)

WICKED650B schrieb:


> Heutzutage spielt die User Experience die größte Rolle - und die ist aktuell leider einfach _bescheiden_.



Vor allem bleibt das Gefühl das das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach nicht stimmt.

Diesen ganzen Heckmeck mit ständigen Firmwareupdates vor denen man händisch jeden Parameter einzeln sichern und z.T. zu Fuß wieder neu einstellen muß, mag bei einem Produkt für den halben Preis gerade noch ok sein, für diese Preisklasse aber in keinem Fall. Es kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein, das ganze Gerät mit wirklich allen Parametern vollständig per Datacenter zu sichern.

Btw, mein Rox kann seit dem letzten FW-Update z.T. das Training nicht sauber beenden. Dies führt dann dazu, dass dadurch das alle Sensoren noch aktiv sind, bei der allerklitzekleinsten Bewegung ständig eine Fortsetzung der Tour erkannt wird ("drücke Start..") und ich noch nicht einmal normal ausschalten kann. Am Wochenende z.B. musste ich den ROX mit einer Schraubzwinge am Tisch festschrauben (damit ja keine Bewegung erkannt werden kann) um ihn auszuschalten zu können.

Wie gesagt, bei einem Crowdfunding-Projekt zu einem Bruchteil des Preises würde ich das alles vielleicht noch akzeptieren, aber so bleibt einfach das Gefühl über den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein.


----------



## WICKED650B (19. April 2018)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Diesen ganzen Heckmeck mit ständigen Firmwareupdates vor denen man händisch jeden Parameter einzeln sichern muß und z.T. zu Fuß wieder neu einstellen muß, mag bei einem Produkt für den halben Preis gerade noch ok sein, für diese Preisklasse aber in keinem Fall.



Sehe ich genauso. Es ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Teilweise umständliche Software und alles - das kann ich noch verkraften. Wobei das schlanker und moderner geht.

Aber verschwundene Aufzeichnungen und andere Ausfälle sind schon hart zu ertragen. Und wenn man am Ende des Tages seine Tour nicht übertragen kann, weil man keinen Laptop und Kabel zur Hand hat, um BLE zu updaten...dann fasse ich mir nur an den Kopf. Das ist 2004 oder sowas, aber nicht 2018.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2018)

Gestern ROX 11.0 bekommen, heute 1. Tour. Die Aktivität wird angezeigt, lässt sich aber nicht übertragen. Morgen wird der Service angerufen damit sie mir mal erklären warum die Datenübertragung ständig wegen Zeitüberschreitung abgebrochen wird.

Funktioniert es nicht, wird er die Rückreise antreten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2018)

So, hab jetzt die Faxen dicke. Probiere seit über 3h die Daten aufs Handy zu laden ( iPhone 7 ).

Packe das Teil jetzt ein bevor ich es mit dem Hammer kurz und klein schlage.


----------



## Phantomias (19. April 2018)

Das Problem mit dem Bluetooth ist bekannt und lässt sich mit einem Firmwareupdate im Datacenter beheben.


----------



## WICKED650B (19. April 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Bluetooth ist bekannt und lässt sich mit einem Firmwareupdate im Datacenter beheben.


Wie umständlich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Bluetooth ist bekannt und lässt sich mit einem Firmwareupdate im Datacenter beheben.



Nein, lässt es sich nicht!

Hab alles aktuell und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. 
Warum hat GARMIN kein Problem damit? Mit deren Geräten gab es sowas zumindest bei mir noch nie.


----------



## kingfrett (21. April 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt die Faxen dicke. Probiere seit über 3h die Daten aufs Handy zu laden ( iPhone 7 ). Packe das Teil jetzt ein bevor ich es mit dem Hammer kurz und klein schlage.



Ich habe meins dazu leider schon zu lange, sonst würde ich es auch zurückschicken. Zu dem Problem der sich (zugegebenermaßen nur ab und zu) nicht beendbaren Trainings, kommen jetzt noch Probleme mit dem Trittfrequenzsensor. Und das, obwohl es der mitgelieferte Trittfrequenz-Geschwindigkeits-Kombisensor ist! Geschwindigkeit funktioniert, der Trittfrequenzteil wird zwar erkannt, funktioniert aber nur sporadisch. Und das, nachdem es knapp ein Jahr einwandfrei funktioniert hat!

Meine Fresse Sigma, so langsam müsst Ihr das Ding doch mal in den Griff bekommen! 

Oder seid so ehrlich und gebt zu das das ne Fehlentwicklung war, stampft es ein und bringt ne Version 11.1, oder 12 heraus. Bei der Gelegenheit könntet Ihr auch gleich eine leistungsfähigere USB-Schnittstelle verbauen. Eben 1,5Std Tour mit GPS und 1seclogging übertragen, FAST 10 MINUTEN! Und das in 2018 mit einem 220€ Gerät! Btw, auch das ging vor dem letzten FW-Update schneller...

Ich brauch kein Bluetooth, ich brauch keine Handyanbindung, ich will keine Navigation! Ich will einfach einen Fahrradcomputer der meine Touren inkl GPS, Geschwindigkeit, Tritt- und Herzfrequenz ZUVERLÄSSIG aufzeichnet (und anzeigt)!


----------



## Phantomias (21. April 2018)

Warum nutzt du dann nicht die Strava App?
Die bietet alles was du brauchst. Das Handy sollte man ja eh immer dabei haben. 

Das Bluetooth Ewig lahm ist, nervt mich auch.
Daher habe ich daa einfach deaktiviert.
Das der Trittfrequenzsensor nicht richtig will, das Problem hatte ich auch.
Das habe ich gelöst, in dem ich den Sensor etwas weiter aussen montiert und den Sensor für den Radmagneten weiter rein gedreht habe.
Die Kabelbinder etwas fester gezogen und das läuft jetzt seit über einem Jahr so und sehr zuverlässig.
Alternativ einen stärkeren Magneten an der Kurbel anbringen.

Und jetzt darfst Du dich wieder beruhigen.


----------



## kingfrett (21. April 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Alternativ einen stärkeren Magneten an der Kurbel anbringen.
> 
> Und jetzt darfst Du dich wieder beruhigen.



Nein! 

Wie gesagt, es gab außer dem FW-Update keinerlei Änderungen. Alle Sensoren haben ein knappes Jahr einwandfrei und zuverlässig funktioniert. Der Sensor wird ja auch erkannt, verschwindet dann aber wieder. Der im gleichen Gehäuse untergebrachte Geschwindigkeitssensor geht ja.


----------



## Phantomias (21. April 2018)

Nochmal!
Wenn die Magneten nicht nahegenug am Sensor sind, funktioniert es nur sporadisch.
Bei mir hatte sich der Senor minimal nach innen verschoben. Daher kam das Fehlerbild zu stande.
Das ist normal, das der Senor sich vllt etwas bewegt hat, weil da nen Ast oder Stein dran gekommen ist.

Einfach wieder neu ausrichten und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2018)

Der ROX 11.0 ist auf dem Nachhauseweg, ein GARMIN 520 ist bestellt.

Der funktioniert so wie mein Edge 1000. Egal wie lange die Tour war - vor der Haustür die Tour beenden, kurze Zeit später ist alles auf Connect und Strava hochgeladen. So muss es sein.

Die tolle Auswertsoftware von SIGMA war der Grund, mir nach dem ROX 9.0 einen Nachfolger von SIGMA für die Wettbewerbe zu kaufen.

Irgendwie verwurstelt sich SIGMA im Moment. Viele neue Produkte, die nach Möglichkeit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben sollen.

Der ROX 11.0 hat ja unbestritten eins: 
Das Hochladen funktioniert nicht ( bei mir ).....oder es funktioniert mit dem Tempo einer Wanderdüne ( beim Rest ).

Übertragung der Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit hat durch die GARMIN Sensoren bei mir gut geklappt.

Fand den ROX an sich sehr schön und die Bedienung war für mich als DAU absolut tauglich. 

Vielleicht in 10 Jahren ein neuer Versuch mit SIGMA.


----------



## kingfrett (22. April 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Nochmal!
> Einfach wieder neu ausrichten und gut ist.



Nochmal: NEIN!

Der ganze Sensor wird immer mal wieder vom ROX nicht mehr erkannt/gesehen. Der ja im gleichen Gehäuse befindliche Geschwindigkeitssensor funktioniert hingegen nach wie vor absolut störungsfrei.

Und nochmal:

Vor dem FW-Update kam es höchstens zu dem von Dir beschriebenen Effekt, der durch einfache Neuausrichtung zu beheben war.


----------



## kingfrett (22. April 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Irgendwie verwurstelt sich SIGMA im Moment. Viele neue Produkte, die nach Möglichkeit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben sollen.



Wenn man sich dazu anguckt, wie lange sie sich an den einfachen Steinzeittachos festgehalten haben, dürften sie mit all den neuen Technologien in der Entwicklung einfach überfordert sein. Der ROX 9 war eigentlich ganz brauchbar, der 10, von den Grobmotorikerknöpfen mal abgesehen, eigentlich richtig gut.

Der 11 ist einfach nur Pre-Beta, nicht ausgereift und mit jedem FW-Update werden zwar Fehler behoben, aber dafür gleich wieder 10 neue eingebaut.

Wie gesagt, bei einem Crowdfunding Projekt, oder beim halben Preis, würd ich das ja noch schlucken, aber bei deutlich über 200€ ist das nur noch eine absolute Unverschämtheit


----------



## MinoltaRay (23. April 2018)

WICKED650B schrieb:


> Ich muss das Gerät also erneut am Laptop anschließen und das BLE Interface updaten?!
> 
> So zufrieden ich mit dem Gerät an sich bin (dass eine Aufzeichnung später nicht mehr auf dem Gerät war habe ich noch verschmerzt), die Technik ist nicht zeitgemäß.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu ! Ich dulde es auch noch, aber wenn Sigma weiter so macht, überlege ich mir ,ob ich das nächste Model nocheinmal von Sigma..
Mir scheint da so eine unprofesseionelle Flickenschusterei in der Software zu sein..
Sorry..


----------



## delphi1507 (23. April 2018)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Nochmal: NEIN!
> 
> Der ganze Sensor wird immer mal wieder vom ROX nicht mehr erkannt/gesehen. Der ja im gleichen Gehäuse befindliche Geschwindigkeitssensor funktioniert hingegen nach wie vor absolut störungsfrei.
> 
> ...


Das sind 2 Sensoren der getrennt sind in einem Gehäuse, bekommt 1er kein Impuls vom magneten geht dieser in den Ruhe Modus! und kann nicht erkannt werden!

Wenn der 2. Weiterhin einen Impuls vom magneten bekommt ist dieser wie gehabt sichtbar!


----------



## MinoltaRay (23. April 2018)

Geschwindigkeitsensor IM Gehäuse ?? Ne..das stimmt so nicht..
Die Geschwindigkeit wird mit dem GPS-Sensor transformiert..sie hat keinen direkten Bezug des Wege-Rad-Sensor und ist grob berechnet..
Auch wenn man meint, das sie genau angezeigt wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (23. April 2018)

Wenn der Radsensor aktiv uns gekoppelt ist, werden die Daten. Om Aensor genommen.
Die GPS Daten werden nur verwendet, wenn kein Radsensor aktiv ist.

Selbst ausprobiert. ;-)


----------



## kingfrett (23. April 2018)

MinoltaRay schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeitsensor IM Gehäuse ?? Ne..das stimmt so nicht..
> Die Geschwindigkeit wird mit dem GPS-Sensor transformiert..sie hat keinen direkten Bezug des Wege-Rad-Sensor und ist grob berechnet..
> Auch wenn man meint, das sie genau angezeigt wird..



Doch! Guckst Du hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...und-Trittfrequenzsender-fuer-Rox-11-0-p52460/


----------



## MinoltaRay (24. April 2018)

nee..ich habe es so verstanden , ihr meint den Sensor IM Sender ..


----------



## saxoholic (28. Mai 2018)

Sigma DC 5.5.19 ist raus

*Änderungen in der Version*
- Integration ROX 12.0 SPORT
- Kleinere Bugs behoben

Hat von Euch schon irgendjemand etwas zum Rox 12.0 im Netz gefunden?


----------



## CBiker (28. Mai 2018)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Sigma DC 5.5.19 ist raus
> 
> *Änderungen in der Version*
> - Integration ROX 12.0 SPORT
> ...



Noch nichts, aber er kann auf jeden Fall Karten.


----------



## kingfrett (29. Mai 2018)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon irgendjemand etwas zum Rox 12.0 im Netz gefunden?



Außer dem ziemlich informationsleeren Werbevideo das überall gezeigt wird, nur die Info das er am 4.6.2018 raus kommt.

Btw, ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht, nachdem die Preise für den 11er derartig in den Keller gegangen sind. Wie auch immer, diesmal werde ich nicht zu den Early Adoptern gehören, sondern mir erstmal weiter den Garmin Edge 520 antun


----------



## pacechris (4. Juni 2018)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=281225;menu=1400,1420,1421;page=9

Sieht interessant aus.....


----------



## Deleted299841 (4. Juni 2018)

Gut das ich den Rox 11 habe und das Gerät tadellos funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juni 2018)

ROX12: Sehr schön wobei...

Warum ist das sichtbare Display im Vergleich zur Gerätegröße so klein ausgefallen?

Warum keine Textbenachrichtigung?

Warum keine Nachricht bei eingehenden Anrufen?

Warum keine Notfallbenachrichtigung?

Warum kein LiveTrack und GroupTrack?

Sind zwar überwiegend GARMIN Funktionen aber der ROX 12 ist eh vom Aufbau der Menüs sehr nach an denen dran ( muss ja nicht schlecht sein ).

Finde es toll dass sie ein schönes Navi herausgebracht haben. Nach wie vor finde ich die Auswertsoftware konkurrenzlos gut.

Der ROX 11 war für mich bzgl Datenübertragung eine Katastrophe.


----------



## marco500 (5. Juni 2018)

und jetzt ist der ROX 12 da.
Letzte Woche habe ich mir erst den 11er bestellt da mein 9er defekt ist.
Soll ich den 11 behalten oder gleich gengen den 12 tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted299841 (5. Juni 2018)

sofort tauschen natürlich,ist doch klar!Mit so einem alten Gerät wie der 11er ist doch kein sinnvolles Training mehr möglich.Scheint aber das du keine eigene Meinung hast


----------



## kingfrett (5. Juni 2018)

marco500 schrieb:


> und jetzt ist der ROX 12 da.
> Letzte Woche habe ich mir erst den 11er bestellt da mein 9er defekt ist.
> Soll ich den 11 behalten oder gleich gengen den 12 tauschen?



Wenn Du 1:1 tauschen kannst, auf jeden Fall tauschen! ;-) Ansonsten, der 12er kostet gut das doppelte....   Und wenn man sich die Anlaufschwierigkeiten der letzten ROXxe so anschaut, ist die Frage, ob man sich ein derartig komplexes Gerät direkt nach dem Erscheinen antun sollte. Btw, den Preis des 12ers finde ich, sagen wir mal, ziemlich ambitioniert. Sollte er allerdings auch nur die Hälfte von dem tatsächlich können mit dem Sigma wirbt, dürfte der Preis mehr als angemessen sein.

Btw2, um ehrlich zu sein ärgere ich mich gerade ziemlich, mir den Garmin 520 nach dem Ärger den ich mit den letzten beiden FW-Updates meines ROX11 hatte, gekauft zu haben. Da kann der Garmin können was er will und mir noch so sympatisch sein, es fehlt einfach eine dem Datacenter entsprechende Auswertesoftware.


----------



## marco500 (5. Juni 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Scheint aber das du keine eigene Meinung hast


Wie kommst Du darauf das ich keine eigen Meinung habe?
Ich war nur überrascht wie schnell der Rox12 jetzt da ist und auch lieferbar. Ich kenne das von Sigma auch anders. Da lagen zeitweilig Monate zwischen Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit.
Wobei der Preis eindeutig für den 11er spricht. 
Wenn ich ein Navi brauche fahre ich jetzt ja auch schon ein paar Jahre mit 2 Geräten am Lenker, kann ich also auch weiterhin so machen.


----------



## Deleted299841 (6. Juni 2018)

Ja sorry,etwas falsch ausgedrückt,bezüglich der "eigenen Meinung".Für meine Person steht jedenfalls fest, das der Rox 11 ein prima Gerät ist genauso wie das Data Center und die App.Und was den Rox 12 angeht, warte ich erstmal ab dafür habe ich den Rox 11 noch nicht solange das ein Wechsel jetzt in Frage kommt und dafür funktioniert er auch zu gut


----------



## marco500 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich werde auch den Rox 11 behalten. 
Für den ärger den man mit dem neuen warscheinlich hat, ist er dann doch zu teuer.
Und der Straßenpreis wird in 1 Jahr wahrscheinlich auch etwas niedriger sein.


----------



## Deleted299841 (6. Juni 2018)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Stefan_S (18. Juli 2018)

Ich hab den Rox 11 jetzt seit einem halben Jahr und bin echt begeistert. Hab neulich einen Track im Harz anzeigen lassen und das hat ziemlich gut funktioniert da brauch ich kein Farbdisplay für.

Aber was mich nervt ist die Verbindung zwischen Rox 11 und Sigma Link - bei mir auf einem Samsung Galaxy S7 mit Android 8.0.0 und aktueller Firmware auf dem Tacho. 

Es dauert bis zu 20-30 Versuchen, bis mal was passiert - immer wieder bricht die Verbindung ab. Natürlich wird der Tacho auch über Sigma Data Center auf dem PC ausgelesen - aber ich hab die gefahrenen Routen auch gern auf dem Smartphone - aber ohne Cloud-Dienst davon halte ich überhaupt nichts hinsichtlich Datenschutz.

Nicht, dass man es bräuchte aber Smart Notifications auf dem Tacho - das gab es bei mir noch nie


----------



## Phantomias (18. Juli 2018)

Ich muss sagen, das seit den letzten Updatss es mittlerweile ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Bei der Verbindung per BT zur Sigma Link App muss man wissen, das der ROX 11 auf keinen Fall über das BT Menü des Smartphones gekoppelt werden darf.
Nur BT anschalten. Den Rest in der Sigma Link App machen.
Auch die Ersteinrichtung.
Ich hatte den bei mir nach dem letzten Update neu einrichten müssen und das beherzigt.
Jetzt läuft es.
Auch die Übertragung einer Tour dauert nun keine >20 min mehr.


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Juli 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das seit den letzten Updatss es mittlerweile ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> Bei der Verbindung per BT zur Sigma Link App muss man wissen, das der ROX 11 auf keinen Fall über das BT Menü des Smartphones gekoppelt werden darf.
> Nur BT anschalten. Den Rest in der Sigma Link App machen.
> Auch die Ersteinrichtung.
> ...


Gilt das für Android oder auch für IOS das der nicht übers BT Menü des Handys gekoppelt werden darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (18. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze den ROX 11 in Kombination mit meinem Androiden 8.0 (Patchlevel Mai 2018)
Mit meinem Eierphone habe ich das noch nicht getestet.


----------



## CBiker (18. Juli 2018)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das seit den letzten Updatss es mittlerweile ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> Bei der Verbindung per BT zur Sigma Link App muss man wissen, das der ROX 11 auf keinen Fall über das BT Menü des Smartphones gekoppelt werden darf.
> Nur BT anschalten. Den Rest in der Sigma Link App machen.
> Auch die Ersteinrichtung.
> ...



Bei mir läufts obwohl ich das über übers BT Menü meine iphone gemacht habe. Im ROX Menü Smartphone verbinden und auf dem Handy den Code eingeben, fertig. Hat immer funktioniert mit iPhone 4 und 6


----------



## Plauzenthaler (2. September 2018)

mal eine andere Frage: 
Ich verwende aktuell an 2 Fahrrädern einen ROX6 mit den entsprechenden Sensoren für TF & Geschwindigkeit.
Jetzt hab ich 3 Räder und liebäugel'  mit dem ROX11.
Funktionieren die alten Sensoren vom ROX6 noch mit dem ROX11 oder brauch ich für alle Räder neue Sensoren??
DANKE


----------



## saxoholic (2. September 2018)

Moin,
ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Du neue Sensoren benötigst.
Hier ein Auszug aus einem Test zum Rox6: "Übrigens lassen sich nur die Sigma eigenen STS Sensoren koppeln. Ant+ und Bluetooth funktionieren nicht mit dem Rox 6."
Und der Rox11 benötigt ANT+ Sensoren.


----------



## Plauzenthaler (2. September 2018)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Du neue Sensoren benötigst.
> Hier ein Auszug aus einem Test zum Rox6: "Übrigens lassen sich nur die Sigma eigenen STS Sensoren koppeln. Ant+ und Bluetooth funktionieren nicht mit dem Rox 6."
> Und der Rox11 benötigt ANT+ Sensoren.



Danke, für die (zwar ernüchternde) aber schnelle und informative Antwort !!

Dann soll das Christkind halt noch 'n Paar Sensoren mitbringen ;-)))


----------



## WWWWW (19. September 2018)

Servus zusammen,
mein Rox 11 ist heute bei einer Tour einfach stehen geblieben. Er reagiert auf keine Tasten mehr und zeigt immer noch den Bildschirm der Tour an. Auch ein Verbindungsaufbau mit dem PC schafft keine Abhilfe. Er reagiert einfach nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich ihn reseten kann? Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (19. September 2018)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Rox 11 ist heute bei einer Tour einfach stehen geblieben. Er reagiert auf keine Tasten mehr und zeigt immer noch den Bildschirm der Tour an. Auch ein Verbindungsaufbau mit dem PC schafft keine Abhilfe. Er reagiert einfach nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich ihn reseten kann? Danke für die Tipps!



Die Ein/Aus Taste lange gedrückt halten


----------



## WWWWW (19. September 2018)

CBiker schrieb:


> Die Ein/Aus Taste lange gedrückt halten


Super danke funktionert


----------



## saxoholic (15. November 2018)

Sigma DataCenter 5.5.25 ist online

*Änderungen in der Version*
- Integration ROX 12.0 SPORT
- Kleinere Bugs behoben


----------



## ben14 (28. November 2018)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Rox 11 ist heute bei einer Tour einfach stehen geblieben. Er reagiert auf keine Tasten mehr und zeigt immer noch den Bildschirm der Tour an. Auch ein Verbindungsaufbau mit dem PC schafft keine Abhilfe. Er reagiert einfach nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich ihn reseten kann? Danke für die Tipps!




Schon komisch mir ist 2 Tage später genau das gleiche passiert, plötzlich ging nichts mehr. Eventuell bei einigen ein Softwareproblem? Wäre interessant ob das an diesem Wochenende noch anderen passiert ist.


----------



## WWWWW (28. November 2018)

Ja ist bei mir in zwei Jahren zwei Mal aufgetreten. Schau mal ob du im DataCenter bei deinen Touren auf dem Gerät eine Tour vermekt ist die keinen Namen hat aber unendlich Höhenmeter und Tiefenmeter...diese dann löschen! War bei mir wie ein Bug in der Software. Hatte eine Tour mir aus Strava runtergeladen und eingefügt, beim öffnen auf dem Gerät blieb dann alles stehen und es ging nix mehr. Dann die besagte Datei und die ich nenne sie ma " Ghost-Datei" mit den mega vielen Höhen und Tiefenmetern gelöscht. Und gaaaaaanz lange die Ein/Aus Taste zum zurücksetzten drücken


----------



## ben14 (29. November 2018)

Nachdem ich die Ein/Aus Taste lange gedrückt hatte, ging er wieder. Nur war leider die komplette Tour im Arsch und nicht mehr auffindbar. Hab mich grün und blau geärgert.
Jetzt funzt er wieder tadellos. Es bleibt bloss ein fader Nachgeschmack und die Hoffnung dass das nicht nochmals passiert. Und wenn, dann nicht am Ende einer langen Tour.


----------



## WagnerStefan (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
Kann man am rox 11 die Uhrzeit und das Datum einstellen, wenn ja, wo?
Danke
Stefan


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Dezember 2018)

Einstellungen - Gerät - Zeiteinstellungen
Uhrzeit und Datum geht aber über Gps.


----------



## WWWWW (13. Dezember 2018)

WagnerStefan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann man am rox 11 die Uhrzeit und das Datum einstellen, wenn ja, wo?
> Danke
> Stefan



Oder über das Sigma Data Center  dort dein Gerät auswählen unten links in der Leiste und dann über Einstellungen.


----------



## WagnerStefan (14. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (19. Dezember 2018)

Data Center 5.6.11 ist raus
http://sigma-download.com/?lang=de

Änderungen in der Version
- RC Move Kommunikation wurde entfernt (Hinweis: Mit allen vorherigen Versionen weiterhin kompatibel.) 
- Kleinere Bugs behoben


----------



## keF (31. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich nachträglich km/hm oder sonstige Daten manuell ändern? 

Beispiel 1:
Wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen eine Tour fahre und mein Rox Aussetzer haben sollte, dann wäre es schön wenn ich die Daten dann anpassen könnte.

Beispiel 2:
Mein Kollege und ich fahren zusammen eine Runde. Ich habe vergessen, meinen Rox den Abend vorher aufzuladen. Er geht während der Fahrt aus. Dann wäre es auch schön wenn ich zu der bestehenden Datei die km und hm Angaben anpassen könnte.

Geht das? Beim alten rox 9 mit dem alten Data Center ging das. Es kann immer mal irgendwas sein....z.B. wenn der Geschwindigkeitssensor sich aufgrund von Vibrationen im Gelände verschiebt. Oder man kommt unglüclicherweise an einem Busch hängen etc. (Alles schon vorgekommen)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn das ginge!

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## CBiker (1. Januar 2019)

keF schrieb:


> Kann ich nachträglich km/hm oder sonstige Daten manuell ändern?
> 
> Beispiel 1:
> Wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen eine Tour fahre und mein Rox Aussetzer haben sollte, dann wäre es schön wenn ich die Daten dann anpassen könnte.
> ...



Geht leider nicht bei einer geloggten importierten Aktivität. Alternativ könnte man die Aktivität manuell anlegen.


----------



## cproett (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Gesamtwerte auf dem ROX 11 anzeigen zu lassen ? 
(Im Datacenter habe ich es gefunden). 

Danke 

Christian


----------



## CBiker (3. Januar 2019)

cproett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Gesamtwerte auf dem ROX 11 anzeigen zu lassen ?
> (Im Datacenter habe ich es gefunden).
> ...



Im ROX Menü -> Speicher -> Gesamtwerte


----------



## cproett (3. Januar 2019)

CBiker schrieb:


> Im ROX Menü -> Speicher -> Gesamtwerte


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Gunnar (3. Januar 2019)

Kann ich den Brustgurt vom ROX 6 weiterhin verwenden? 
Bluetooth benötige ich nicht, möchte nur Puls an den Tacho übertragen...


----------



## Deleted299841 (4. Januar 2019)

Nein kannst du nicht,der Rox 11 hat ANT+,der ist aber von Sigma recht günstig und funktioniert gut


----------



## FatCat (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch eine Frage zu dem Rox, ich habe mir die Powertap P1 geholt und wollte nun fragen ob der Rox geeignet ist, ich kann leider keine Information darüber finden, ob die Kurbellänge im Rox zu konfigurieren ist? Verwendet jemand dieses setup?

Danke
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nirti (17. März 2019)

Hallo, ich stelle mal hoffnungsvoll eine Frage in die Runde: 

Gab es jemals eine Lösung für das Problem mit korrumpierten Datensätzen auf dem Rox 11 ?
Ich wollte gerade meine Daten aus den letzten paar Monaten extrahieren und war schockiert, dass die letzten verwendbaren Daten aus dem letzten Jahr stammen. Inkl. der heutigen. Ich zeichne nahezu täglich auf und auch die direkt vor dem Anstecken gespricherte Einheit ist nicht auffindbar. Es wertden nur massig Einheiten mit Daten a la 03.00.2018 angezeigt mit völlig wiedersinnigen Werten.

Das ist nun das 3. Mal, dass mir das mit dem Gerät passiert, aber bisher waren es wenige Einheiten, die zudem stets länger zurück lagen.
Gibt es außer dem DataCenter irgendein Tool oder Software, um direkt an die Daten zu kommen und evtl. noch etwas zu retten ?

Ich kann meinen Ärger gerade kaum in Worte fassen.
Zumindest die Gesamtgerätewerte scheinen noch hinzukommen.


----------



## Phantomias (17. März 2019)

Ganz früher hatte ich das auch mal. 
Wurde aber mit einem Firmwareupdate behoben.


----------



## Fortis76 (17. März 2019)

Keine Chance die Daten sind futsch.
Die Daten nach jeder Fahrt downloaden und die aktuellste Firmware drauf.


----------



## Phantomias (17. März 2019)

Vorher noch die Gesamtdaten (Kilometer etc) sichern. Sonst sind die dann auch weg.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (25. März 2019)

Nach dem letztem Update des DataCenter werden mir in der LinkApp nach einem Sync keine Kartendaten mehr angezeigt, kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## superwutze (26. März 2019)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Nach dem letztem Update des DataCenter werden mir in der LinkApp nach einem Sync keine Kartendaten mehr angezeigt, kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


ist bei mir leider genau so. die funktion ist ansonsten aber gegeben. ich hatte anfangs etwas angst, da ich hauptsächlich mit der link-app daten vom rox übertrage und erst später auf den pc synce. das funktioniert aber weiterhin und die strecken können so lange angesehen werden, bis man sie im data center einmal geöffnet hatte. danach sind sie am handy weg (die strecken, nicht die ganze ausfahrt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (26. März 2019)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Keine Chance die Daten sind futsch.
> Die Daten nach jeder Fahrt downloaden und die aktuellste Firmware drauf.


ich habe generell den eindruck, dass der rox probleme mit dem internen speicher hat. ich übertrage trainings immer so schnell wie möglich und lasse sie ansonsten drauf liegen um den gesamten speicher gleichmässig altern zu lassen. lange nicht mehr aufgerufene datensätze sind aber irgendwann defekt, das betrifft auch am gerät abgespeicherte tracks. ich hatte schon einige mehrere hundert kilometer sprünge darin, manche waren nur noch halb drauf. tracks speichere ich daher meist kurz vor dem training drauf. und alle etwa 6 monate setze ich den rox zurück und stelle ihn aus dem datacenter wieder her. dauert etwa 5 min. und er werkt wieder verlässlich (bis zum nächsten reset).


----------



## WWWWW (29. März 2019)

Genau so wie bei superwutze ists bei mir, er fängt an die Tracks nur halb und mit Sprüngen wiederzugeben...manchmal hängt ersich daran auch auf und macht gar nix mehr  echt schlechte Qualität bezüglich Speicher von Sigma! Aber ansonsten passt es mit den Tipps es alles halbes Jahr zu resetten.


----------



## saxoholic (16. April 2019)

Sigma DataCenter 5.6.30 ist seit gestern online.

*Änderungen in der Version*
- Verknüpfung mit komoot ist nun möglich
_Hinweis: Nur die in der Region freigeschalteten Touren werden im DATA CENTER angezeigt._
- Kleinere Bugs behoben


----------



## Flayer75 (22. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Rox 11 ein paar Tagen zugelegt. Kann man die gesamt Km, die gefahren wurden irgendwie auf dem Gerät anzeigen lassen, so wie das bei den normalen Tachos der Fall war oder kann ich mir das nur im DC anzeigen lassen, wenn ich alle meine Touren dorthin übertrage und dort unter Statistik schaue?

Und wie kann ich meine Touren mit Strava synchronisieren? Benötige ich dazu Pemium?

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## torwaerter (22. April 2019)

Flayer75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir den Rox 11 ein paar Tagen zugelegt. Kann man die gesamt Km, die gefahren wurden irgendwie auf dem Gerät anzeigen lassen, so wie das bei den normalen Tachos der Fall war oder kann ich mir das nur im DC anzeigen lassen, wenn ich alle meine Touren dorthin übertrage und dort unter Statistik schaue?
> 
> ...



Also, alle bisher zurück gelegten Km (aber auch HM etc.) siehst du unter der Kategorie Speicher - Gesamtwerte. Um deine Aktivitäten mit Stava zu synchronisieren reicht ein Strava Basis Account. Du musst die Tour ins Datencenter laden, im Dashboard kannst du dann in der Aktivität über das "Teilen" Symbol die Tour mit Strava und anderen Anbietern teilen. Würde dir das als Antwort reichen?


----------



## Flayer75 (22. April 2019)

@torwaerter 

Ja, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hat mir beides sehr geholfen. Mit dem Speicher hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht  Und danke für den Tipp mit Strava.


----------



## Scheckass (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo. Mein Rox 11 hat angezeigt das die Aktivität gespeichert wurde. Als ich diese hochladen wollte war die weg. Da es die längste Aktivität war hat es die maximal werte als persönliche Bestleistung gespeichert aber die Aktivität war weg. War auch nicht im Speicher vorhanden. Kennt jemand das Problem? Mfg


----------



## MaxAmmersee (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
habe den ROX 11 und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Er zeichnet genau (nur GPS) auf. Gut finde ich auch, dass keine Cloud benötigt wird.
Einzig bei der Navigation hätte ich gerne die Auflösung manuell einstellbar. 
Es sind, je nach Geschwindigkeit 50m oder 100m. Da ich öfters auch andere Wege als geroutet nutze, würde ich die Auflösung gerne z.B auf 1, 5 oder 10 km ändern, um zu sehen wie weit ich mich vom Track entfernt habe und ob ich wieder auf den ursprünglichen Track komme. Ein Gerät mit Kartendarstellung benötige ich nicht.
Ist das möglich?


----------



## Blauer Helm (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo!
Nach dem der ROX 11 mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer ist und ich meinen ROX 6 leider verloren habe, bin ich nun auch im Besitz eines 11er.
Mittlerweile bin ich mit den Funktionen etwas vertraut, habe aber noch ein Problem.
Wie bekomme ich ankommende Anrufe oder Nachrichten im ROX 11 angezeigt.
Die App (Sigma Link) ist im Handy  geöffnet!
Handy (Honor9) und ROX11 sind per Bluetooth gekoppelt. (Up- und Download funktionieren)
Muss ich noch irgendwas freigeben? (z.B. in Smart Notifcations)
Es werden mir einfach keine Nachrichten angezeigt


----------



## CBiker (20. Juni 2019)

Überprüfe am ROX unter *Einstellungen* - *Smartph. Verbinden* ob *Smart Notification* auf *On* steht.
Sonst gibt es nichts einzustellen. Es werden lediglich nur Benachrichtigungen angezeigt die auch am
Smartphone aktiviert sind. Wenn das BT Symbol am ROX (in der Trainingsansicht) erscheint besteht
auch die Verbindung Smartphone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Helm (20. Juni 2019)

So! Nachrichten werden angezeigt. Der Witz  ist nur, ich habe nichts gemacht außer den ROX mal eine Stunde auf die Seite gelegt.
Mir werden aber keine eingehende Anrufe während des Klingeln angezeigt, sondern nur anschließend "verpasste Anrufe" Ist das normal?
Whats App Nachrichten kommen jetzt an


----------



## Mariuz. (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem 11er Rox, ich wollte den mit meinen Handy iphone 6S verbinden wie immer und synchronisieren, da ich noch einiges gespeichert hatte.
Also Sigma Link auf, beides gekoppelt er zeigt mir den Aktivitäten laden Balken an und dann alles was ich noch zu kopieren hab, der Ladebalken kommt zeigt 0% und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung:
*Die Verbindung ist unterbrochen. Bitte versuchen sie  es erneut.*
Dann hab ich die Sigma App aktualisieren und nun öffnet sie sich auf dem iphone gar nicht mehr.
Es ist egal ob ich 1. Aktivität oder alle auswähle, der Fehler kommt so oder so.

Dann hab ich die Sigma App auf dem Tablet/Android installiert und da komm ich auch bis zur Fehlermeldung und das wars dann, auf dem Rox steht dann, Pairing fehlgeschlagen.
Übern PC kann ich leider nur die Firmware vom Rox aktualisieren, aber dann scheint alles weg zu sein.
Derzeit ist diese drauf FW:F-0GB-2Q-1611181
Bei der Sigma Cloud bin ich registriert.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Grüße
Marius


----------



## HaiRaider66 (28. Juni 2019)

Aktuelle Firmware für einen Sigma Rox 11, wäre imho F-0GB-2Q-1803061.
Warum kannst Du am PC nur die FW aktualisieren?
Mit dem Data-Center kannst doch auch auslesen.
Also mit Link am iPhone 5SE keine Probleme bisher, Du hast den Sigma auch in den Sync-Modus versetzt und nicht nur gekoppelt?


----------



## Mariuz. (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo, wenn ich den Rox normal per Kabel anschließe kann ich ihn nicht auslesen, da zeigt er mir nur irgendwelche Daten von 2018 an und das kein Gerät verbunden ist aber ne neue Firmware würde gehen.
Data-Center zeigt mir links auch 2 Rox an obwohl ich nur einen hab.


Na bis jetzt hab ich immer Einstellungen am Rox geöffnet
-Smartphone verbinden
-Verbinde Phone-
dann kommt Bluetooth Smart und sucht.
Und bei Sync Daten kommt das selbe.
Gestern hat der Rox auch das Tablet erkannt und umgedreht das stand dann mit Tablet verbinden.

Letzte Idee zwecks iphone wäre ios (10.2.) zu aktualisieren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es was bringt.


EDIT:

IOS auf neuste Version geupdatet und Sigma Link neu installiert, Sigma Link hat sich wieder öffnen lassen aber es ging trotzdem nur bis zum Ladebalken mit 0%.
Dann hab ich alle 4 Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt bis der Rox ausgeht, Bluetooth am 6S ausgemacht, Bluetooth wieder angemacht, Rox angemacht.
Dann hat das 6S gefragt Koppeln mit dem Rox, Ja gedrückt Verbindung unterbrochen und Fehlercode  #10305, dann wieder koppeln und es war erfolgreich nun scheint es zu gehen hab jetzt 46% geladen nach knapp ner Stunde.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (28. Juni 2019)

Ich würde über Bluetooth immer nur mit einem Gerät syncen, alles andere hat bei mir nur Probleme gemacht.
Sync über Bluetooth mit Sigma Link am iPhone und über Kabel mit Sigma Datacenter auf dem PC. Am iPad sehe ich dann nur die Daten die in der Sigma Cloud vorhanden sind. Die muss man dann auch auf allen drei Geräten aktuell halten. Und Sync nach jeder Fahrt, maximal die Fahrten einer Woche. Dann dauert der Sync auch nicht so lange.


----------



## marco500 (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Rox aus versehen eine Tour gelöscht. Heute bin ich die Strecke noch mal gefahren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die heutigen Daten zu kopieren und mit dem gelöschten Datum in das Data Center neu einzuspielen? 
Mir geht es vor allem um die Tagesstrecke, Gesamtstrecke und die Höhendaten.
GPS Daten wären schön, sind aber nicht wichtig.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Peter Lang (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn GPS nicht wichtig ist und es dir nur um die Statistik geht kannst du im Datacenter doch einfach eine manuelle Aktivität mit entsprechendem Datum anlegen.
Einfach Aktivitäten auswählen , dann oben rechts Menü auswählen, dort ist dann der erste Punkt manuelle Aktivität.


----------



## marco500 (1. August 2019)

Danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## Sexy_rider (4. August 2019)

Also die Track Navigation mit dem Rox 11 ist eine einzige Katastrophe.  laut Smartphone und komoot bin ich auf dem track, der rox zeigt aber keinen an und sagt ich bin nicht darauf. Laut komoot ist die Strecke 65km lang, der rox sagt aber 95km. Als ich mal auf dem track war und links abbiegen sollte, dies auch getan habe, war ich plötzlich wieder nicht mehr darauf sondern hätte eine Straße eher abbiegen sollen. Hat noch jemand diese Probleme?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (8. August 2019)

Bei mir klappt es meist ganz gut mit der Track Navigation. Wenn allerdings in kurzen Abständen Wege oder Straßen verzweigen wird es schon mal was schwierig. Auch wenn man schnell unterwegs ist und dann eine Kreuzung kommt reagiert der Rox schon mal zu träge und man biegt falsch ab. Aber er sagt ja zuverlässig dass man den Track verlassen hat bzw. wieder drauf ist. Daher habe ich mich noch nie wirklich verfahren.


----------



## jensen2809 (13. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ROX 11 und der Datenverbindung zur Shimano Di2.
Die Kopplung mit der Di2 funktioniert tadellos, ebenso mit anderen Sensoren.
Anfangs gab es auch keine Probleme mit der Datenübertragung zum ROX, d.h. die grafische Anzeige der Gänge.
Mittlerweile ist es aber mehr ein Geduldsspiel dass der Informationsaustausch auch stattfindet.
Es zeigt sich darin das die Anzeige des Kettenblattes, des Ritzels und der Anzeige der Gänge leer bleibt bzw. auf Null bleibt (0-0).
Ebenso bleibt die Anzeige für den Akkustand immer auf 100%.
Mit den Tasten auf dem Griffhöckern lässt es sich zwar durch die Seiten des ROX blättern, aber mit einer enormen Verzögerung.
Bei einer funktionierenden Verbindung geht der Seitenwechsel absolut flüssig.
Es kann auch vorkommen das der Informationsaustausch während der Fahrt unterbricht und dann das Display obiges Verhalten zeigt. Manchmal kommt es auch vor das überhaupt nicht mehr mit den Höckertasten geblättert werden kann, dann bleibt auf dem ROX aber auch die Anzeige über die Gänge und Akkustand leer (_ _ - _ _).

Ein Workaraound wie man die Verbindung gelegentlich hinbekommt ist folgende:
1. ROX einschalten
2. Warten bis sich das GPS synchronisiert hat
3. 2-3 Minuten warten bis man das Training startet
4. Den Logvorgang starten während man auf der Seite für die Gänge ist
5. Dann braucht es ca. ne Minute Fahrt bis sich die Anzeige mit den Gängen aktualisiert und anzeigt

Ich denke nicht das es an einem Fehler in der Verbindung liegt, sonst wäre das Pairing nicht möglich. Wäre es möglich das die Daten wegen eines Synchronisierungsproblems verworfen werden oder die gesendeten Datenpakete falsch interpretiert werden?

Wäre toll, wenn ihr eine Antwort parat hättet

Gruß Jens

F-0GB-2Q-1803061
F-BLE-31-1709061


----------



## frifjell (23. August 2019)

Sexy_rider schrieb:


> Also die Track Navigation mit dem Rox 11 ist eine einzige Katastrophe.  laut Smartphone und komoot bin ich auf dem track, der rox zeigt aber keinen an und sagt ich bin nicht darauf. Laut komoot ist die Strecke 65km lang, der rox sagt aber 95km. Als ich mal auf dem track war und links abbiegen sollte, dies auch getan habe, war ich plötzlich wieder nicht mehr darauf sondern hätte eine Straße eher abbiegen sollen. Hat noch jemand diese Probleme?
> Gruss


Genau das Problem hatte ich vor zwei Tagen auch. Ich erstelle meine Tracks immer mit ViewRanger und habe dort exportiert. Eigentlich wollte ich die gpx Datei mittels PC einspielen, habe aber den Test gemacht über komoot zu gehen. Gleich beim Import in dieses Portal wurde mir schon gesagt, dass komott den Track irgendwie geändert hätte. Jedenfalls hat der ROX den Track über die Link App über mein Phone erhalten. Streckenlänge und Führung waren aber dahin. Aus 63km wurden 169km und während der Tour war plötzlich die Navigation unmöglich. Ich hoffe es ist ein komoot Problem. Das war meine erste Track Navigation mit dem ROX, die nächste werde ich direkt (leider) über den PC importieren.


----------



## Phantomias (24. August 2019)

Bisher habe ich den Track immer aus den anderen Anwendungen exportiert und ins Sigma Datacenter importiert. Darüber dann auf den Rox geschoben.
Lief tadellos.

Das Problem und die Symptome mit den Verbindungen hatte ich auch schon. Nur nicht mit einer Di2.
Grund war, das die Batterie leer war und nicht mehr genügend Leistung brachte.


----------



## Peter Lang (25. August 2019)

Ich erstelle Tracks die ich auf dem Rox nutzen will direkt im Datacenter und spiele sie dann vom Rechner direkt auf den Rox. Das hat bisher immer problemlos geklappt.
Das nutze ich aber nur auf der Straße. Bei Touren im Gelände ist mir die Navigation mit dem Rox doch etwas zu dürftig da nehme ich einen  alten Edge Touring von Garmin, mit Karte finde ich das wesentlich angenehmer als nur die Linie auf dem Rox.


----------



## Scheckass (25. August 2019)

Ich kann meinen rox 11 nicht mehr mit dem usb Kabel mit dem data center verbinden. Er wird nicht mehr erkannt. Auch zurück auf werkseinstellung hat nichts gebracht. Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (25. August 2019)

Da ist vermutlich der USB Port verdreckt, oder defekt. Vllt aber auch nur das Kabel.
Mal ein anderes Kabel mit voller Pin Belegung probiert?


----------



## jensen2809 (27. August 2019)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich den Track immer aus den anderen Anwendungen exportiert und ins Sigma Datacenter importiert. Darüber dann auf den Rox geschoben.
> Lief tadellos.
> 
> Das Problem und die Symptome mit den Verbindungen hatte ich auch schon. Nur nicht mit einer Di2.
> Grund war, das die Batterie leer war und nicht mehr genügend Leistung brachte.



Hallo. 
Danke für die Rückmeldung. Deine Vermutung mit der Batterie kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Das Verhalten ist akkustandsunabhängig.
Die letzten Tage hatte es funktioniert. Heute wieder nicht mehr. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen das der Fehler bei der barometrischen Höhenmesung immer größer wird. Als ich mir den ROX im Frühjahr zulegte war die Abweichung vom IST-Wert ca. 100m. Jetzt ist er bei 700m!!! und wird jeden Tag ein wenig größer. Als wenn der Referenzwert davondriften würde.

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das sich mal ein Sigma Mitarbeiter melden würde, da dass Forum ja angeblich von Mitarbeitern genutzt wird, aber bisher ist das nicht geschehen.


----------



## rpitz (27. August 2019)

SIGMA Kundendienst direkt anschreiben oder anrufen - da haben die eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf!


----------



## silentwings (3. September 2019)

Hi ;-) bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Rox 11 habe inzwischen 54 Routen aufgezeichnet und alles wunderbar geklappt.
Bei 3 Routen hat  aber mitten in der Tour die Herzfrequenz, die Trittfrequenz und die Leistung nicht mehr aufgezeichnet.
Beim nächsten mal ging es dann wieder. Also wie gesagt mitten in der Tour....die halbe tour mit allen Werten die andere halbe ohne die genannten Werte.... Woran kann das liegen?
Als ich es gemerkt habe, habe ich einmal den Rox 11 aus und wieder angeschaltet aber hat aber nichts geholfen.
Im nachhinein habe ich einmal festgestellt dass es vermutlich nach einer längeren, d.h ca 15 minütigen Pause war, aber das darf eigentlich nichts ausmachen. Hat jemand auch das Problem oder eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (3. September 2019)

@silentwings bei längeren Pausen den ROX aktiv ausschalten und nach der Pause wieder einschalten. Was er nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gut verträgt, wenn ein Sensor in der Pause außer Reichweite ist. Nach dem Einschalten nicht vergessen, die Touraufzeichnung fortzusetzen, sonst gibt es wieder Lücken. Automatisches Ausschalten ist bei mir deaktiviert, damit hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## silentwings (4. September 2019)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> @silentwings bei längeren Pausen den ROX aktiv ausschalten und nach der Pause wieder einschalten. Was er nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gut verträgt, wenn ein Sensor in der Pause außer Reichweite ist. Nach dem Einschalten nicht vergessen, die Touraufzeichnung fortzusetzen, sonst gibt es wieder Lücken. Automatisches Ausschalten ist bei mir deaktiviert, damit hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## kingfrett (6. September 2019)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> @silentwings bei längeren Pausen den ROX aktiv ausschalten und nach der Pause wieder einschalten. Was er nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gut verträgt, wenn ein Sensor in der Pause außer Reichweite ist. Nach dem Einschalten nicht vergessen, die Touraufzeichnung fortzusetzen, sonst gibt es wieder Lücken. Automatisches Ausschalten ist bei mir deaktiviert, damit hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.



Dieses Verhalten kenne ich seit dem letzten, schon eine Weile her seienden, Firmwareupdate. Zu lange Pausen führen zum Verbindungsverlust zu den Sensoren. Kurz 5m vom Bike entfernt kurz in die Büsche übrigens auch. Einzige Abhilfe ist imho vor dem losfahren alle Sensoren aufwecken, sprich das Rad mit dem Geschwindigkeitssensor ein paar Mal drehen, Kurbel desgleichen, dann verbindet er sich mit allen Sensoren neu.

Was mich daran so nervt, ist das vor dem Update alles ewig vollkommen ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (6. September 2019)

Was mich im Moment am meisten stört, dass man unplausible Daten nicht korrigieren kann. Ich habe aktuell als höchste gefahrene Geschwindigkeit 199,5 km/h in meiner Statistik. Wie die zustande gekommen sind, ist mir übrigens klar geworden, nachdem ich den Aufnahmepunkt einsortieren konnte, da war ich sogar recht langsam unterwegs. Da bin ich am Hang nur kurz zurückgerollt und bin dann wieder angefahren. Damit hat der Magnet beim R2 Duo kurz hintereinander eine Radumdrehung registriert, die dann in der hohen Geschwindigkeit resultiert. Das könnte man aus meiner Sicht relativ einfach korrigieren, in dem solche Ausreißer direkt durch den Mittelwert der davor und danach gefahren Geschwindigkeit ersetzt werden. Entweder automatisch oder wie bei der Höhenkorrektur von Hand.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2019)

Der ROX 12 kann noch mehr anzeigen.
Störend oder ärgerlich finde ich das aber nicht. Zeigt halt wie fit man ist


----------



## MK83 (6. September 2019)

So einen wirklich eklatanten Ausreißer hatte ich bisher nur einmal. Da habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und die Aktivität aus dem DataCenter exportiert, in einem XML-Editor die betroffene Stelle gesucht und anschließend durch den Mittelwert aus dem vorigen und folgendem Wert korrigiert. Danach habe ich die originale Aktivität aus dem DataCenter gelöscht und die korrigierte wieder importiert.
Aber ja, einfacher wäre es natürlich wenn solche Ausreißer gleich korrekt aussortiert werden würden. Beim Rox 12.0 wären damit die kurzen Herzfrequenzaussetzer auch kosmetisch behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (8. September 2019)

Hallo, nachdem mein VDO M3.1 am Verrecken ist, die zentrale Bedientaste geht nicht mehr, denke ich über einen neuen Fahrradcomputer nach, GPS wäre nett. VDO kommt wegen dem vorzeitigen Defekt nicht mehr in Frage, bleibt nur Sigma Sport und diverse andere Marken, letztere die  wo auf Amazon sehr schlecht bewertet werden, also Sigma Sport. Auf jeden Fall aber wieder ein Gerät, was auf mindestens 2 Fahrrädern genutzt werden kann (verschiedene Profile, Radgrößen, etc.)

GPS wäre nett, aber allzuteuer und mit Farbdisplay muss auch nicht sein, bleibt der GPS Pure und der ROX 11. Lesen sich beide interessant, aber einige Erfahrungsberichte auf Amazon schreiben, dass der GPS-Empfang beim Einschalten recht lange brauchen würde und dass der Empfang in Wald verloren geht. Stimmt das, wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Wie genau ist die GPS Aufzeichnung? Klar, +/- 10 Meter oder so, aber wie oft wird ein Punkt gespeichert, alle wieviele Meter bzw Sekunden?

Falls der GPS-Empfang ausfallen kann, wäre ein optionaler (drahtloser) Radumdrehungssensor willkommen. Geht das beim ROX 11 bzw. GPS Pure?

Außerdem wäre mir wichtig, dass ich GPS-Aufzeichnungen auch ohne Cloud (Strava, GPsies, etc) zwischen dem Fahrradcomputer und dem PC bzw. Androiden austauschen kann. Sprich ein Im- und Export nach GPX, KML, etc (Konvertieren ist kein Problem, hauptsache eine Datei mit dem Track liegt vor) müsste möglich sein.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (8. September 2019)

Der Pure ist pur, da lässt sich nichts koppeln. Der Rox 11 lässt sich zudem drahtlos auslesen. Habe beide, der Pure wird nur bei Fahrten genutzt, welche keinen Trainingscharakter haben, da ich Tritt- und Herzfrequenz beim Training schon sehr gerne sehe und aufzeichne. Aktuelle Alternative wäre ggfs. noch ein Sigma iD.free, allerdings nicht getestet.

Am PC ist aus dem DataCenter bei allen ein Export möglich, auch ohne Cloud.


----------



## Bejak (9. September 2019)

Export gut, und wie sieht es mit Import aus (Tracks aus dem Internet (z.B. Odenwald Geopark) oder in Google Earth selber zusammengestellt? Welches Format wird verwendet? (Konvertieren kann ich wahrscheinlich, mit GPSBabel)


----------



## HaiRaider66 (9. September 2019)

“Alle Tracks, die Sie als STF-, GPX-, KMZ- oder KML-Datei vorliegen haben, können Sie in das DATA CENTER importieren.” Geht nur am PC.


----------



## Bejak (10. September 2019)

Danke, die Info habe ich nicht gesehen. Das gefällt, hab 3 Amazon-Gutscheine, da werd ich mir mal so ein Ding bestellen. Ich hoffe dann mal, dass an dem Ding die Knöpfe nicht abfaulen, wie bei dem kleinen VDO.


----------



## Bejak (23. September 2019)

So der Rox 11 ist jetzt da, am Samstag gekommen, gestern Abend hab ich mich dann mal hingesetzt und das Ding eingerichtet. Zunächst mit dem Handy und der Sigma-Life App gekoppelt, dann noch Data-Center auf dem PC. Ging zunächst problemlos. Doch dann fing dann der Wahnsinn an, denn es wurde ein Firmware-Update angeboten. Danach war nix mehr mit Handykopplung, die beiden haben sich nicht mehr gemocht. Gegencheck Handy mit diversen Bluetooth-Spielsachen ging, also Schuld beim ROX... Das Ding auf Werkseinstellung zurück, x mal versucht neu zu koppeln, immer Fehler. Auch per USB-Kabel am PC mit dem Datacenter gabs keine Verbindung, irgendwann nach dem x-ten Reboot vom PC, y-ter Werkseinstellungen auf dem Ding wurde das Ding wieder im Data-Center angezeigt, nochmal Firmware-Update und dann klappte auch die Handy-Kopplung wieder. Man kann wahnsinnig werden mit diesen Gadgets!

Jetzt erzählt mal was über diese ANT+ Sensoren. Von Sigma gibts nen Bauchgurt, klar, mal sehen... Außerdem gibts nen Umdrehungssensor, ist der nur für Trittfrequenz, oder kann man den auch für Radumdrehung verwenden, und was bringt das? Gibt noch ANT+-Sensoren anderer Firmen, gehen die auch? Gibts da ein Habenmuss? (Das wichtigste ist mir eigentlich eine vernünftige GPS-Navi und Aufzeichnung, das kann das Ding ja so)

Demnächst erstmal ne Runde damit fahren...


----------



## HaiRaider66 (23. September 2019)

Brustgurt von Sigma, am BMC TE habe ich den Sigma Duo (Speed/Cadence) montiert, am Cheaptrick beides von Wahoo. Da der Rox11 sowohl Bluetooth, als auch ANT+ kann, hat man eine relativ freie Auswahl an Sensoren. Habe aber schon bei der ein oder anderen Tour mal einen Sensor nicht gekoppelt gehabt, ist dann ärgerlich. Durch GPS nimmt man  gerade Speed nicht unbedingt wahr, da der Rox dann einfach auf GPS ausweicht. Puls und Trittfrequenz sieht man ja in einer entsprechenden Ansicht, wenn der Wert blinkt, fehlt der Sensor. Dann in der Aufzeichnung ggfs. die rechte untere Taste lang drücken, einmal links unten/rechts oben und die Sensoren erneut suchen.


----------



## RockyMountain2 (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin vom Rox 9 auf den 11 gewechselt, mir ist die Funktion Push Mitteilungen/Anrufe der Sigma Link App sehr wichtig,
mir werden leiden nur Whats App und e-Mail Mitteilungen angezeigt, Anrufe oder sonstige Push Mitteilungen nicht, beim Handy
sind bei allem was ich mir anzeigen lassen möchte, die nötigen Einstellungen gesetzt, wie ist es bei Euch? erhaltet Ihr alles was 
auf dem Handy ankommt auch auf dem Rox 11 angezeigt?


----------



## WWWWW (10. Oktober 2019)

Also Brustgute funktionieren alle gängigen mit dem Sigma. Hatte bereits einen Amazon Nonename Gurt der aber nach dem Batteriewechsel kaputt war. Sigma Gurt funktioniert genau wie der Günstige. Habe auch seit kurzem einen Garmin Vector 3 damit gekoppelt und läuft super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Oktober 2019)

@RockyMountain2 

Sobald die „Push Nachrichten“ bei den entsprechenden Applikationen aktiviert wurden, werden alle Eingehenden (ungelesenen Push Nachrichten) auf dem ROX 11.0 GPS angezeigt. Prüfen Sie bitte daher, ob die Berechtigungen bei den benötigten Applikationen gesetzt sind.

Freundliche Grüße,
Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## silentwings (27. Oktober 2019)

Seit dem Data-Center-Update auf 5.7.18 werden nicht mehr alle Strava-Segmente überspielt da Strava die als gefährlich einstuft,
und zwar alle mit einem Minusgefälle. Ist das neu?


----------



## roland44 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich kann Data Center nicht mit Komoot verbinden. Strava ging problemlos, auch die anderen Portale erscheinen mit der Anmeldeseite. Bei Komoot ist nur ein weißer Bildschirm. Woran kann das liegen?

Danke und Gruß
Roland


----------



## WWWWW (29. Oktober 2019)

Ähnlicher Fall seit dem das neue Datencenter bereit zum Download steht nur mit Strava  Habe es noch nicht geupdatet. Hoffentlich funktioniert es nach dem Update des Datacenters wieder...


----------



## Karls_Quell (7. November 2019)

Habe den Rox 11 seit gestern und wollte Mal fragen, ob und wie man aus den geloggten Daten die gefahrenen Kilometer der einzelnen Fahrräder ableiten kann?
Anscheinend zählt er ja nur die Gesamtwerte, aber nicht einzeln getrennt.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (7. November 2019)

Karls_Quell schrieb:


> Habe den Rox 11 seit gestern und wollte Mal fragen, ob und wie man aus den geloggten Daten die gefahrenen Kilometer der einzelnen Fahrräder ableiten kann?
> Anscheinend zählt er ja nur die Gesamtwerte, aber nicht einzeln getrennt.


Im Rox selber wüsste ich jetzt auch keine Möglichkeit der Anzeige. Vorsortieren kannst Du über die Profile, getrennt auswerten nur im Datacenter, Wobei man dort je Profil z.B „MTB“ nur  drei Fahrräder zuordnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karls_Quell (7. November 2019)

Ah, ich glaube, ich habe raus gefunden, wie man sich das im Sigma Center anzeigen lassen kann.
Nicht unbedingt die intuitivste Software...aber solange sie tut, was sie soll...
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Phantomias (12. April 2020)

Ist es möglich, das der ROX 11 die Starthöhe selbst einstellt, sobald er GPS hat?
Ich selbst starte nicht immer vom selben Startpunkt. Jedes Mal alles selbst von Hand Kalibrieren ist schon etwas nervig. In 99.9% der Touren vergesse ich das eh.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (12. April 2020)

Du kannst die Starthöhe auch hinterher im DataCenter korrigieren. Habe ich solange gemacht, bis ich das mit der Starthöhe heraus hatte. Was mich bei langen Touren viel mehr stört, dass die Höhe am Start-/Zielpunkt aufgrund wechselndem Luftdruck unterschiedlich angezeigt werden, obwohl beide an derselben GPS-Koordinate liegen. Das könnte man rechnerisch zu mindestens korrigieren, gibt nur keine Möglichkeit dafür.


----------



## Phantomias (12. April 2020)

Das ich das im Nachinein machen kann, ist mir bekannt. Hatte da ja lange genug Probleme, was der Support dann mal irgendwann (teilweise) gelöst hatte.

Nur woher weiß ich die Höhe, wenn ich sie mir nicht gerade anzeigen lasse oder danach suche?
Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust dazu, nach 2 Wochen Bike Urlaub alles einzeln rauszusuchen und zu korrigieren, wenn der ROX die Info anhand der zur Verfügung stehenden GPS Daten doch sowie schon hat. Er die nur nicht verarbeitet.
Das ist alles Aufwand, wo andere Hersteller es schaffen, das selbst zu machen.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (12. April 2020)

Der Rox misst die Höhe aber barometrisch, dazu braucht er einen Vergleichswert, den könnte er aus den GPS-Daten nehmen, der ist aber sehr ungenau, barometrisch kann er 1m auflösen, GPS schafft so 30m, da ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, das man den Referenzwert händisch angeben soll.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. April 2020)

Und nun zeigt mir der ROX 11 auch endlich die Gänge meiner Sram AXS Eagle an. Geilomat?


----------



## Stolle12 (18. April 2020)

Habe ne Frage an die Experten.

Nutze seit Jahren den ROX 10.0 - der fällt nun fast auseinander. Deshalb habe ich einen ROX 11 gekauft. Vom Gerät und der Bedienung ein echter Fortschritt. Kopplung mit alles Sensoren und der eTap funktionierte problemlos.

Was leider nicht mehr funktioniert ist der Upload zu Strava. Weder vom PC (neueste Firmware auf dem DC) noch vom Handy. Lediglich via Datei kann ich uploaden. 
Die Übertragung vom ROX 11 zum DC bzw. zur App klappt.

Am PC kann ich alle Dienste abklicken - lediglich bei Strava lässt sich kein Haken setzen.

Am Handy ist Strava schwach unterlegt - siehe Foto - schaut seltsam aus.




Wenn ich mich in der App bei Strava ab- und anmelde, ist der erste Haken „Daten zu deinem öffentlichen Profil anzeigen (erforderlich)“ auch schwach unterlegt. Man kann ihn nicht ab- und anwählen.




Könnte mir evtl. jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Phantomias (18. April 2020)

Das Problem hatte ich am PC auch.
Ursache ist eine Datei, welche die Authorisierungstoken für die jeweiligen Anbieter verantwortlich ist.
Die Datei muss einmal gelöscht und sich anschließend an den Diensten über das Datacenter wieder angemeldet werden. 
Die Datei heißt ConfigAppCache.sol und liegt im Ordner %AppData%\DataCenter.Desktop\Local Store\#SharedObjects\DataCenter_Desktop.swf

Das Problem wirdhier indem Thread rund ums Datacenter schon behandelt.


----------



## superwutze (19. April 2020)

Ist schon verkauft.

Falls jemand seinen Rox 11 so sehr liebt, dass er einen zweiten haben will : ich trenne mich von meinem!
Nachdem ein unachtsamer Autofahrer mein Rad zerstört und mich beträchtlich beschädigt hat werde ich ihn so rasch nicht mehr brauchen. Außerdem besteht meine Frau in Zukunft auf ein Gerät mit Unfallwarnung. Ich verkaufe ihn im Set mit Speed-/Kadenz-Sensor, Brustgurt und Herzsensor. Alle Magneten und zwei Halterungen sind auch noch dabei. Der Brustgurt samt Herzsensor wurde letzten August nach einer Reklamation durch Sigma durch ein neues Set ersetzt und wurde seither kaum verwendet. Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden!
Liebe Grüße aus Wien, Andreas


----------



## Stolle12 (19. April 2020)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich am PC auch.
> Ursache ist eine Datei, welche die Authorisierungstoken für die jeweiligen Anbieter verantwortlich ist.
> Die Datei muss einmal gelöscht und sich anschließend an den Diensten über das Datacenter wieder angemeldet werden.
> Die Datei heißt ConfigAppCache.sol und liegt im Ordner %AppData%\DataCenter.Desktop\Local Store\#SharedObjects\DataCenter_Desktop.swf
> ...



Nochmals besten Dank! Das hat geholfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (20. August 2020)

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Rox 11.

Er zeigt völlig wirre Steigungsprozente an -also bergauf auch mal gern Minuswerte- und zeichnet die Höhe demzufolge nicht auf.

Ist das Problem bekannt?

Kann die Öffnung für den Sensor verstopft sein? Wo finde ich die überhaupt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. August 2020)

Hallo @Stolle12 ,

wir möchten dich bitten, die Luftdruckdose auf der Rückseite des ROX 11.0 GPS (Halterung) mit einem leicht feuchten Tuch zu reinigen.

Beachte bitte, dass die Starthöhe immer vor Beginn einer Tour eingestellt werden muss. Dies kannst Du im Kurzauswahlmenü des ROX 11.0 GPS vornehmen.

Wir wünschen die eine angenehme Zeit.

Dein Sigma Sport Team.


----------



## knoerrli (13. September 2020)

Habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit meinem Rox 11.0
Er verhält sich beim Aufzeichnen ganz normal und die Werte stimmen auch(sogar die Uhrzeit).
Wenn ich mir dann den gespeicherten Track in der Übersicht ansehen will, dann stimmen die Werte garnicht mehr. Datum und Start völlig falsch und Strecke und Höhenwerte auch nur Müll oder garnicht anzeigbar.
Beim Verbinden mit dem Data-Center zeigt er auch die flaschen Werte, kann die Strecken auch nicht downloaden. 
Habe jetzt mal alle Strecken auf dem Gerät gelöscht. Firmware Update kann ich auch nicht machen weil das Data-Center in dem Bereich behauptet das es keine Internetverbindung hat.
Dies ist natürlich nicht korrekt, die Kartendarstellung wird ja auch korrekt geladen.
Muss das Gerät auf Werkeinstellungen zurück gesetzt werden? Wie bekomme ich das SigmaDataCenter wieder dazu ein Firmware Update zu machen(falls eins vorhanden ist).

Grüße
knoerrli


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. September 2020)

Hallo @knoerrli 

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Lade bitte die neueste Data Center Version hier: www.sigma-download.com herunter. Verbinde anschließend den ROX 11.0 GPS mit deinem Computer und prüfen, ob eine neue Firmwareversion verfügbar ist.

Sollten die Aktivitäten fehlerhaft und mit falschen Werten abgespeichert werden, so ist dies ein Hinweis, dass der Log-Speicher voll ist. In diesem Fall bitten wir dich diesen vollständig zu leeren.

Grüße,

Steffen von SIGMA


----------



## knoerrli (22. September 2020)

Nach der Neuinstallation des Data-Centers wird mir nun zumindest angezeigt das die Firmware auf dem neusten Stand ist.
Der Log Speicher war nach Angabe vom Rad-Computer und des Data-Centers noch lange nicht voll.
Ich hab diesen aber nun trotzdem mal geleert und hoffe auf Besserung.
Ist nicht so schön wenn der Fehler auftritt und dann die gesamte Tour untauglich ist. Vorallem weil man während der Fahrt nichts davon bemerkt...

Grüße knoerrli


----------



## jens_w (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
an meinem ROX11 ist die linke untere Taste (-) defekt. Nach Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Support sagte man mir dass es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Ok, das Produkt wurde ja längst abgekündigt. Nach nunmehr knapp 3 Jahren im Dauereinsatz ist es auch zu verschmerzen. Vermutlich hat ein Sturz dazu geführt dass die Taste kaputt gegangen ist. 
Aber nun zur Frage: Welche Schrauben werden am Gehäuse benutzt? Augenscheinlich sehr kleine Tacx? Weiß das jemand genau? Ich würde da mal einen Blick rein werfen ob man da ggf. selber Hand anlegen kann. Wobei es vermutlich daran scheitert den genauen Typ des Mikroschalters zu finden. 

Einen neuen, gebrauchten ROX habe ich mir bereits besorgt. Ich mag das Ding. Schön klein und sehr funktionell. Der Reparaturversuch ist also nur zum Spielen an einem usseligen Tag. 

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## knoerrli (26. Oktober 2020)

Es sind sehr kleine Torx Schrauben. Wenn du dir einen Uhrmachersatz bestellst, ist sowas meist dabei. 
Ich habe meinen zwar noch nicht geöffnet aber der Taster fühlt sich zumindest wie ein einfacher Microtaster an.
Den kann man also auslöten und wechseln. Vorrausgesetzt man hat ein bisschen Löt und Bastelerfahrung.

Mein Rox11 funktioniert nacht dem Löschen des LOG Speichers nun wieder und zeichnet auf.


----------



## CBiker (26. Oktober 2020)

Sind kleine SMD Microtaster


----------



## jens_w (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja, 
soweit zusammengereimt habe ich mir das auch schon. Löterfahrung ist mehr als genug vorhanden . Ich schaue mal was ich da so vorfinde? Und ob man den Typ des Schalters erkennen kann? Nützt ja alles nix wenn man nicht weiß daran zu kommen...
Danke und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens_w (26. Oktober 2020)

CBiker schrieb:


> Sind kleine SMD Microtaster
> Anhang anzeigen 1139472


Prima, den Post habe ich gerade erst gesehen.
Darf ich fragen mit welchem Schrauendreher du den ROX11 geöffnet hast?
Gruß Jens


----------



## CBiker (26. Oktober 2020)

jens_w schrieb:


> Prima, den Post habe ich gerade erst gesehen.
> Darf ich fragen mit welchem Schrauendreher du den ROX11 geöffnet hast?
> Gruß Jens



Du brauchst einen Torx T5 Schraubendreher


----------



## jens_w (26. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir, 
Der Schalter scheint SMD, einpolig, seitlich betätigt zu sein.
Mit den Bildern sollte sich im WWW etwas finden lassen.
Ich danke euch, guten Start in die Woche!
Jens


----------



## jens_w (28. Oktober 2020)

Nach langer Recherche habe ich vermutlich den richtigen Taster gefunden. Ich werde jetzt mal ein paar ordern und die Reparatur versuchen. Ich berichte!
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. November 2020)

*Vergleich Rox 11/ Rox 12- Steigungsangabe*

Hallo, ich bin Rolli und ganz neu hier.
Habe bisher immer nur gelesen, aber diesmal kann ich keine genaue Antwort auf meine Frage finden. Deshalb hab ich mich registriert.

Es soll ein neuer BC her, der Rox 9 zeigt Verschleiß und ich liebäugle mit dem 12er Rox.

Es geht mir hier um (ein für mich total wichtiges Kriterium) die Genauigkeit der Steigungsprozente. Vergleich Rox 11 mit Rox 12, bzw. die Art und Weise wie sie bei den Geräten errechnet werden. Diese scheint beim 12er anders/ schlechter zu sein, als zB beim 9 er!?

Ein Freund konnte seinen neuen Rox 12 eine Woche entbehren und hat ihn mir überlassen zum Testen.
Er hat mir sehr gut gefallen und auch die ganzen negativen Sachen von denen man lesen kann, sind nicht aufgetreten- bis eben auf die Ungenauigkeit der Prozente. Ein Ausschlusskriterium. (für mich)

Es sind zwar keine absoluten Phantasiewerte, aber sie stimmen nicht und wirbeln munter hin und her. Obwohl im Moment alles gleich bleibt. zB auch in der Ebene gehts munter von -2 bis+2!!

Wir haben dann mal was probiert und dabei gemerkt, das der barometrische Höhnemesser anscheinend _*NUR* für die Höhe ü.NN da ist_; und *leider nicht für die Steigungsprozente.* Unsere bescheidene Schlussfolgerung, die ich so erklären möchte:

Wir haben es herausgefunden, weil wir GPS Glonass abschalteten und mit Speedsensor Berge hoch fuhren; und die Steigung war dann immer 0. Höhenmeter wurden addiert. GPS an, und die Steigung war wieder da. 

Das bedeutet, das f.d. Steigung das GPS nicht nur mit "im Boot" ist, sondern total dafür verantwortlich. Und dann kanns nicht genau sein, das weiß man ja.
(in einem Garmin Forum hab ich ähnliches gelesen. Ansch. machen die es auch so; bei manchen Geräten zumindest.)

Mir gehts darum zu wissen, das es der Rox 11 auf die althergebrachte und sehr gute Weise macht, nämlich nur _Druckunterschiede zu Fahrstrecke und so die % te zur Anzeige bringt_. Und NICHT seinen GPS Empfänger dafür nutzt.
 Ich hatte den Rox 9 jetzt 5 Jahre dran und da merkt man einfach, das das passt. Die Erfahrung kriegt man. und ich hab aus sicheren Quellen (keine Verkehrsschilder!) Angaben zu "Referenzbergen". und der Rox sagt das selbe. Er merkt jeden Meter; die Anzeige ist nat. verzögert, aber richtig und "ruhig".

Vielleicht könnt Ihr was dazu sagen. Und hoffentlich konnt ich mich verständlich ausdrücken!
Danke schon mal


----------



## jens_w (12. November 2020)

Moin,
also, sicher weiß ich es auch nicht. Allerdings bin ich seit Jahren mit dem ROX11 mehr als zufrieden. Ich habe mich noch nie über "komische" Steigraten oder Prozente gewundert. Ich muss allerdings dazusagen dass dies nicht meine favourisierten Daten während einer Tour sind. Am Ende schaut man sich das an und nimmt es zur Kenntnis. Ich schaue eher auf die Steigrate denn die Prozente.
Dann und wann schreiben die Jungs von Sigma hier ja auch, ggf. können die etwas zur eingesetzten Technik sagen?
Mein Beitrag bringt dich jetzt nicht weiter, aber ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: Der ROX12 ist mir VIEL zu groß und für leitungsorientierte Fahrer/innen meines Erachtens keine besonders gute Wahl. Ich hatte nach dem Defekt am ROX11 auch damit geliebäugelt, bin aber beim 11er geblieben. Zweifelsohne hat der 12er ne Menge Features, ein schickes Display etc, aber ich hänge mit kein Frühstücksbrett an den Lenker. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Aber leider ist dieser Trend auch bei den anderen Herstellern zu verzeichnen.
Just my two cents...

P.S. die Taster sind irgendwo auf einem Schiff Richtung Europa, ich schreibe etwas dazu wenn ich erfolgreich war...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (12. November 2020)

Hi Jens, danke für Deine Antwort!

stimmt schon, der 12er ist recht groß. dachte auch, das sieht blöd aus. als er aber dran war....
(ich hatte ihn ja leihweise von nem Freund)
so schlimm sieht das gar nicht aus, wie ich dachte. war ok, jedenfalls kein Ausschluss- Kriterium.
ich hatte ihn an dem Vorlenker- Halter.
nicht wenige fahren ja mit Smartphone, und dagegen ist der Rox 12 vergleichsweise klein.

mehr Gedanken muss man sich da eher um den Akku machen. 10 h schafft er schon, aber was ist nach 3-4 Jahren, wenn der Akku nachlässt. ein 300 euro Gerät will man ja mehr als nur 3 Jahre nutzen...

wie findest Du die Laufzeit/ Akkuleistung in Deinem 11er Rox?

wenn Du Dich noch nie über komische Prozente gewundert hast, ist das ja schon mal was. beim Rox 12 springen sie in der Ebene sogar um 4 % hin und her. das wäre Dir sicher aufgefallen.

ich weiß nicht, ob man beim Rox 11 GPS ab schalten kann. wenn ja, und er zeigt dann immer noch die Steigungsprozente an, dann wäre das schon mal sehr gut.

mir gefällt der Rox 11 total gut. da Navigation nicht soo wichtig für mich ist, tendiere ich eher zu ihm.
dafür das er aber ein Auslaufmodell ist, sind die Preise noch ziemlich hoch.


----------



## jens_w (13. November 2020)

Hallo Rolli,

bzgl. des Akkus kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das mich der 11er noch wegen der Kapazität hat hängen lassen.
Und ich fahre im Wettkampf oder "im Urlaub" überwiegend Langstrecke, also Marathon oder Tagesetappen bis 7-8h. Eine Rolle spielt natülich immer die Temperatur und die Anzahl der verbundenen Sensoren. Ich habe den Sigma ANT+ Brustgurt und eine Cadence-Sensor von Moofit gekoppelt. Mein erster 11er (hört sich gut an  ) war knapp 3 Jahre im Einsatz, ohne dass ich den Eindruck hatte dass der Akku spürbar nachgelassen hat. Und im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern soll die Akkulaufzeit mindestens ebenbürtig sein. Da kann ich aber nicht mit Erfahrungswerten dienen. Wenn Nr1. wieder läuft kann ich ja mal einen Vergleich anstellen. Quasi alt gegen neu.

Bzgl. des GPS. Siehe Bild im Anhang. Du kannst je Sportprofil festlegen ob GPS an oder aus sein soll. Ob er dann noch die Steigungsprozente anzeigt? Weiß ich nicht, aber mit Speedsensor sollte/könnte es funktionieren. Du musst ja irgendwie die Strecke zur Höhe ins Verhältnis bringen...
Ich mache die Tage mal einen Test diesbzgl. Also schwankende Prozente und Steigung ohne GPS. Aber viellecht weiß das hier auch jemand 100% sicher. Mit ausgeschaltem GPS raubst du dem ROX ja eingentlich DAS Feature überhaupt.

Die Preise sind tatsächlich recht hoch. Ich hatte Glück und konnte einen 3 Monate alten für 90 EUR ergattern. Zwar in weiß, aber egal. Zur Not hätte ich ja noch schwarzen Deckel vom Ersten. 😉
Selten bekommt man den ROX11 um 130/140 neu. Gerade kürzlich gab es ein Angebot bei einem Onlineshop. Derzeit ist aber nix online.

Das Schöne an den höherwertigen Radcomputern ist ja dass diese autarkt, ohne Handy funktionieren. Daher hat bei mir auch ein Handy nichts am Lenker oder Vorbau zu suchen. Allein wegen eines Defektes nach einem Kontakt mit Sträuchern, Bäumen oder dem Boden ;-) Da ist schnell mal das sauteure Smartphone hinüber. Diesen Sommer in der Schweiz noch live beim Kumpel erlebt...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Rolli2609 (13. November 2020)

jens_w schrieb:


> Du musst ja irgendwie die Strecke zur Höhe ins Verhältnis bringen..


ja, genau, aber das Entscheidende ist, wie der Hersteller das technisch realisiert.
Rox 12 zB macht es mit GPS und Fahrstrecke, das ist technisch schlecht gelöst. Anzeige wird hippelig, ungenau, unplausibel. der Barometer scheint hier nur für die Höhe ü.NN da zu sein. 

der einzig richtige Weg das technisch so zu realisieren, das man korrekte Werte erhält ist, das OHNE GPS System zu machen, NUR über _Luftdruckdifferenz zur Fahrstrecke_. so macht es zB der Rox 9.1. viele andere machen es natürlich auch so.
 meine Hoffnung, auch der Rox 11!!?

natürlich soll nicht das GPS dauerhaft aus sein! es ist eine Möglichkeit heraus zu finden, nach welcher dieser  Methoden er die Steigung ermittelt.
aber ich will Dich jetzt auch nicht länger nerven und langweilen mit dieser Sache  ;-) wenn Du willst kannst Du ja mal mit "GPS aus" nen Berg hoch fahren und dabei % im Auge behalten.

bei ebay hätt ich vor 2 Tagen nen neuen für 76 euro kriegen können, aber ich habe bis zu den letzten Sekunden gewartet und dann ging komischerweise mein klick nicht durch, sehr ärgerlich gewesen.

der beste Preis ist momentan bei Fahrrad.de für ca 200 mit kompletter Sensorik


----------



## jens_w (13. November 2020)

Die Sensorik würde ich bis auf den Brustgurt eher von wahoo, Garmin, moofit..., als magnetlose Lösung realisieren. Das ist nicht so eine Fummelei. Und den Speedsensor könnstest du dir eigentlich sparen, aber das hatten wir ja schon...😉 
Der ROX11 hat meines Erachtens ein sehr guten GPS-Empfang.
Wie gesagt, ich teste mal...
Schönes Wochenende. Ab in den Matsch!
Gruß Jens


----------



## jens_w (14. November 2020)

So,
Neuigkeiten von der Reparaturfront.
Die Taster sind heute angekommen und der Umbau war erfolgreich.
Ziemliche Fummelei, aber machbar. 
Wenn jemand auch einen Defekten Taster hat, ich habe noch 18 Stk. hier. Einer ist dem ersten Versuch des Einlötens zum Opfer gefallen, beim 2. ging es ganz gut. 

Schönes Wochenende euch
Gruß Jens


----------



## jens_w (14. November 2020)

Und noch eine Antwort für Rolli,

die Steigungsprozente schwanken nicht, bzw. gibt es keine Phantasiewerte. Auf meiner Hausrunde war das alles nachvollziehbar und meines Erachtens völlig korrekt. Ein wenig Latenz von ca. 50m konnte ich feststellen. Ohne GPS konnte ich nicht testen da ich keinen Speedsensor habe. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Rolli2609 (14. November 2020)

Hi Jens, danke für Deine Tests! 
 ja, stimmt, das ist mir im Nachhinein noch eingefallen, den Test ohne GPS kann man natürlich nur mit Speedsensor machen.

Ich hab ihn jetzt auch bestellt.  200 € das Set bei Fahrrad.de. (schwarz) Das Set hätte ich zwar nicht gebraucht, aber selbst die Basic Varianten haben im Moment überall ca 200 € gekostet.
Dazu noch bei amazon magnetlose Sensorik von Garmin. Das sehe ich auch so, Magnete will ich nicht dran machen.

Schönes WE
Gruß Rolli


----------



## jens_w (14. November 2020)

Viel Spass damit!
Gruß Jens


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. November 2020)

Hi Jens,
habe bisher mit dem Renner und Rox 11 zwei Touren gemacht.

ich muss sagen, eine sehr sinnvolle und gute Anschaffung. ich bin sehr zufrieden!!!   
klasse Gerät, alle Werte die man so braucht sind drauf und sie passen auch.
incl. der (mir) "überaus wichtigen"  Steigungs % Angabe. sie passt!! (sie wird _nicht per GPS_ ermittelt, sehr gut!)

mir sind bisher nur 2 Kleinigkeiten negativ aufgefallen, die ich aber verschmerzen kann.

die Akkustansanzeige in Prozent passt nicht beim Ladevorgang. wenn ich zB bei "Aufgeladen" sofort trenne, sinds erst 80 %. also etwas länger dran lassen.
zu den Intens.- Zonen Herzfrquenz wären noch zus. Balken schön

Danke Jens, für die gute Beratung!
Grüße
Rolli


----------



## jens_w (19. November 2020)

Hi Rolli,

prima, dann hat sich die Investition ja gelohnt.
Das mit der Akkuanzeige habe ich all den Jahren noch nicht gemerkt.
Bzgl. der Herzfrequenz hast du recht, allerdings finde ich es völlig ausreichend. 
Man kennt ja seine Comfortzone bzw. die Intensitäten die für einen selber relevant sind. 
Von  daher komme ich damit sehr gut klar. 

Kein Ding, ich freue mich ja auch wenn mir geholfen wird. Siehe oben bzgl. der Taster.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (19. November 2020)

jens_w schrieb:


> Das mit der Akkuanzeige habe ich all den Jahren noch nicht gemerkt.


das merkst du ja normalerweise auch nicht, weil du sowieso viel länger dran lässt.


----------



## jens_w (19. November 2020)

Da ist was dran ;-)


----------



## Rolli2609 (21. November 2020)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> zu den Intens.- Zonen Herzfrquenz wären noch zus. Balken schön


Hi Jens, 
ich hab die Ansicht geändert und die HF Intens.- Zonen auf 1/3 Seite quer gelegt; und jetzt sind zus. zu den Anteilsprozenten auch die Balken da   (nur so nebenbei)

Schönes WE!
Gruß 
Rolli


----------



## hellmichel (25. Mai 2021)

Kann man beim Rox 11 mehrere Räder anlegen und die beim Start auswählen? Z.b. 1 MTB Fully und einmal MTB Hardtail? Oder geht da nur 1 x MTB?


----------



## jens_w (25. Mai 2021)

Moin, 
du kannst 3 Sportprofile beim Start auswählen. Ich habe diese auch meinen 3 Bikes zugeordnet. Das Fully hat z.B. einen Kadenzsensor, dessen Profil unterscheidet sich ein wenig vom HT usw…
Gruß Jens


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Mai 2021)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Kann man beim Rox 11 mehrere Räder anlegen und die beim Start auswählen? Z.b. 1 MTB Fully und einmal MTB Hardtail? Oder geht da nur 1 x MTB?


Du kannst drei Räder anlegen. Du brauchst aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die PC Computersoftware dazu.


----------



## jens_w (25. Mai 2021)

Mit der Sigma Link App auf dem Smartphone geht es auch…


----------



## hellmichel (25. Mai 2021)

Okay dann muss ich noch genauer suchen. In der App habe ich es nicht gefunden. 
Mal am PC schauen. 🙈


----------



## jens_w (25. Mai 2021)

Beim IPhone findest du es unter Sportprofile, dann per „+“ ein neues Profil anlegen mit den gewünschten Seiten etc. Dann ein weiteres Profil anlegen usw…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmichel (25. Mai 2021)

Super, werde ich gleich mal probieren.

Habs geschafft. DANKE


----------



## HaiRaider66 (25. Mai 2021)

Letztlich kannst Du je (Sport-)Profil 3 Räder verwenden, also 3 x Enduro, 3 x MTB, 3x Fahrrad, ..., musst nur dann enstprechend auf *Profil *und *Fahrrad *filtern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Juli 2021)

Moin,


blöde Frage... hat hier jemand eventuell einen defekten Rox 11 rumliegen, wo das LCD Display noch intakt ist?

Mir ist bei einem Sturz nur das innere LCD Display gerissen, alles weiter funktioniert noch.

Würde jetzt halt versuchen wollen, dass ganze auszutauschen. Wäre auch nicht umsonst, würde noch so um die 20€ dafür zahlen 

Sigma hat leider keine Ersatzteile mehr, da der 11er ein Auslaufmodell ist.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## blueman333 (27. Februar 2022)

Wir haben hier 2 rox 11 im Einsatz und ich bin dermaßen enttäuscht dass ich beide Geräte zurücksenden werde. Bei einem wird dauernd die Aktivität nicht gestoppt. Die Geschwindigkeit läuft auch im Stand weiter. Batterie im Speed Sensor gewechselt. Gerät mehrfach zurückgesetzt auf Werkseinstellungen.  Dann wird bei beiden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine falsche Distanz angezeigt. Im Vergleich mit Apple Watch und polar vantage2 wird zb bei einer 20 km Distanz bei den Rox 24 km angezeigt. Bei beiden ist der Radunfang gemessen und angepasst worden. Bei dem 2. Gerät stoppt während der Aufzeichnung die Herzfrequenzanzeige und friert ein .  So macht das keine Freude …Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## jens_w (27. Februar 2022)

Moin,
tatsächlich habe ich dieses Verhalten noch NIE gehabt. Ich habe sogar, nachdem ich einen neuen ROX11 gekauft habe, den alten, defekten repariert. Seitdem sind beide im Einsatz. Das schon viele Jahre seit 2017. Für mich immer noch einer der besten Trainingscomputer. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Phantomias (27. Februar 2022)

blueman333 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier 2 rox 11 im Einsatz und ich bin dermaßen enttäuscht dass ich beide Geräte zurücksenden werde. Bei einem wird dauernd die Aktivität nicht gestoppt. Die Geschwindigkeit läuft auch im Stand weiter. Batterie im Speed Sensor gewechselt. Gerät mehrfach zurückgesetzt auf Werkseinstellungen.  Dann wird bei beiden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine falsche Distanz angezeigt. Im Vergleich mit Apple Watch und polar vantage2 wird zb bei einer 20 km Distanz bei den Rox 24 km angezeigt. Bei beiden ist der Radunfang gemessen und angepasst worden. Bei dem 2. Gerät stoppt während der Aufzeichnung die Herzfrequenzanzeige und friert ein .  So macht das keine Freude …Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


Ich hatte solch ein Verhalten mal ganz zu Anfgang.
Das wurde mal mit einem Firmwareupdate behoben.
Ist denn die Firmware aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueman333 (27. Februar 2022)

jens_w schrieb:


> Moin,
> tatsächlich habe ich dieses Verhalten noch NIE gehabt. Ich habe sogar, nachdem ich einen neuen ROX11 gekauft habe, den alten, defekten repariert. Seitdem sind beide im Einsatz. Das schon viele Jahre seit 2017. Für mich immer noch einer der besten Trainingscomputer.
> Gruß Jens


Hallo Jens. Ich verstehe es ja auch nicht. Aber es ist tatsächlich so dass beide Geräte Probleme machen. Für mich so unbrauchbar.


----------



## jens_w (27. Februar 2022)

Hast du es mal ohne externe Sensorik probiert? Nicht, dass da die Probleme herrühren?
Gruß Jens


----------



## blueman333 (27. Februar 2022)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Ich hatte solch ein Verhalten mal ganz zu Anfgang.
> Das wurde mal mit einem Firmwareupdate behoben.
> Ist denn die Firmware aktuell?


Ja. Firmware ist die neueste. Beide Geräte bereits 2 mal auf Werkseinstellungen resettet. 
Was mich am meisten irritiert ist die km Anzeige. Solche Differenzen zu Apple Watch und Polar. Das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Rolli2609 (28. Februar 2022)

blueman333 schrieb:


> wird dauernd die Aktivität nicht gestoppt. Die Geschwindigkeit läuft auch im Stand weiter.


so wie Du es schilderst, könnte es sein das der Speedsensor evtl. gar nicht verbunden ist. 
ist ja leicht prüfbar, indem im Stand das Rad mit dem Sensor angehoben/ angedreht und Geschw.- Anzeige beobachtet wird......
hier würde ich ggf. diesen erstmal prüfen, entfernen und neu verbinden...

bei Geschw. Erfassung über GPS ist es unter Umständen normal, das im Stand manchmal eine minimale Geschwindigkeit und Bewegung erkannt wird. (grenzwertiger Empfang)


----------



## jens_w (28. Februar 2022)

Moin,
Ich finde den Einsatz eines Speedsensors am ROX11 ohnehin suboptimal. Beide ROX11 die ich nutze sind so gut was GPS angeht, dass ich da nichts vermisse. Lediglich der Kadenz-Sensor für für etwas genauere Leistungsdaten ist für mich hilfreich.
Aber gut, das löst ja das Problem nicht… kurios ist das schon.
Bzgl. des ausbleibenden Stopps: Läuft nur die Zeit weiter, oder tatsächlich Geschwindigkeiten die es nicht gibt? Auto-Stopp bzw. Deaktivieren der Auto-Stopp Funktion ist ja ein Feature.
Gruß Jens


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

Moin Jens,
ich bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende . Beide Geräte schwanken zB bei langsamer Bergfahrt zwischen 6 und 15 kmH springend, rauf und runter. Gerät 2 stoppt das Training nur sporadisch . Wechselt dann im Standmodus plötzlich wieder in Training und zeigt Geschwindigkeit an . Geht dann wieder in Stoppmodus ...und so weiter. Beide Geräte zeigen am Ende stark differierende KM Angaben. bei einer 60 km Tour ZB Differenz von 7 km. 
Mir bleibt jetzt nur noch den ganzen Klump abzubauen und einzuschicken. 400 € nicht benutzbar . und die Saison fängt jetzt richtig an . 
Soll dann bei Sigma überprüft werden. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt .
Ich kann derzeit nur jedem raten : Finger weg von diesem unausgereiften Teil, bei dem selbst die Grundfunktion eines Bike-Computers nicht verlässlich funktioniert !


----------



## jens_w (7. März 2022)

Das ist echt kurios, nach fast 5 Jahren im Einsatz habe ich dieses Verhalten noch NIE festgestellt. Ganz im Gegenteil, bei mittlerweile knapp 1000 Aktivitäten gab es vielleicht 5-6 Probleme beim Sync. Während der Fahrt noch nie. Außer der Akku war leer ;-) Auch im Vergleich zu den neueren Garmins und Wahoos meiner Truppe. Das passt immer. Aber dass 2 Geräte defekt sein sollen? Schwer vorstellbar…
Aber eine Lösung habe ich auch nicht parat.
Gruß Jens


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

Nun ja...so lang gibt es den rox11 Evo ja noch nicht ...aber es ist wie es ist


----------



## jens_w (7. März 2022)

Ach herrje, wir reden vom EVO??? Das ist natürlich ne ganz andere Baustelle. Hab ich das die ganze Zeit nicht bemerkt, oder hattest du das eingangs nicht erwähnt? Oben im Thread steht nur ROX11…


----------



## blueman333 (7. März 2022)

oh...sorry , das war mir nicht bewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens_w (7. März 2022)

Der Evo ist ja wirklich ganz neu. Da tippe ich dann wirklich auf ein Problem der Firmware. Bin da aber nicht auf dem Laufenden. Ich weiß, dass seinerzeit der ROX12 auch anfänglich Probleme hatte…

Link zum Evo:





						Sigma Rox 11.1
					

Hallo liebes Sigma Team, ich habe eine Frage zum Funktionsumfang des neuen, kommenden Rox 11.1. Zeigt er tatsächlich nur die Anzahl der Anstiege/Abstiege an oder vielleicht doch die Strecke bergauf und bergab? Falls nein, würden sich bestimmt viele freuen, wenn er dieses Features hätte. Danke....




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

